#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Путь Самадхи и Випассаны.

## AlexТ

Некоторые рассуждение о samathayāna и vipassanāyāna. 





> “_Now the kasina preliminary work is difficult for a beginner and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it. The arousing of the sign is difficult for one who has done the preliminary work and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it. To extend the sign when it has arisen and to reach absorption is difficult and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it_.” *- VsM XII,8*


Один из ста или тысячи может достичь предваряющию стадию.
Один из ста или тысячи может достичь знал.
Один из ста или тысячи может растянуть знак.
Один из ста или тысячи может достичь абсорбцию (в джхану).

То есть 1 из скольки? может достигнуть Джхану по Висудхимагге?

И все достижение Джханы могут не продвинуть человека к святости. 
В АН 6:60  Сказано что монах может достичь 4х джхан и даже выше, и все равно стать мирянином изза чувственых удовольствий. To есть временое подавление страстей это не является надежным. Нужно изкоренить негатив а не подавить его.


Не удивительно что описываются 18 неподходящих условий в Монастыре для достижения Самадхи:




> _These are: largeness, newness, dilapidatedness, a nearby road, a pond, [edible] leaves, flowers, fruits, famousness, a nearby city, nearby timber trees, nearby arable fields, presence of incompatible persons, a nearby port of entry, nearness to the border countries, nearness to the frontier of a kingdom, unsuitability, lack of good friends. [119] One with any of these faults is not favourable. He should not live there.  _ 
> *-VsM IV, 2*


И описывается 10 помех для самадхи (я слышал что для випассаны только 1,  супер способности):



> _A dwelling, family, and gain, а class, and building too as fifth, And travel, kin, affliction, books, And supernormal powers: ten._
> *VsM III,29*


В Нетипакарана 587 говориться что:



> Herein the Blessed one teaches samatha to one of keen faculties; The blessed one teaches samatha and insight to one of medium faculties and the blessed one teaches insight [alone] to one of blunt faculties


Поскольку сейчас как сказано в коментариях только более низкие классы индивидумов (_более лучшие люди уже давно достигли париниббаны_), то только инсайт являются работающим путем.

И есть сутты которые указывают что возможно достичь святости без мирских Джхан и что просто джхана это не фактор для правильных взглядов (samma-ditthi).  В ДН1 сутте много ложных возрений были базированы на медитации (джханы?).


В Патисамбхидамагга ХХIII  путь возникает через запредельную читту с знанием.  Мирская концентрация (_a/rūpāvacaracitta_), не фактор.



> he causes convergence by means of presently-arisen cognizance (_citta_) at the moment of the supramundane path (_Lokuttaramaggakkhaṇa_) and by means of knowledge (_&#241;āṇa_).




*Есть 4 вида Самадхи ведущие к:*
1)	Приятном пребывание здесь и сейчас (4 Джханы)
2)	Знание и Видиние (видить свет в темноте как днем)
3)	Внимательность и бдительность
4)	Концентрация ведущая к освобождения от Асав.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....041.than.html


*Так что получается что:*
1)	Достичь джханы очень тяжело.
2)	Джхана не является необходимым фактором для пути,
3)	Джхана может даже неподходить для некоторых типов людей как способ просветления для которых нужна Випасана.

----------


## Кхантибало

Почему вы путаете самадхи и "саматха"? Это два разных буддийских термина.
Samaadhi - это сосредоточение, медитация вообще. Правильное сосредоточение - фактор восьмеричного пути.

А samatha - это успокоение, одно из направлений медитации, наряду с випассаной.

И здесь та же ошибка
http://forest-sangha.ru/news/20100430.html

----------


## До

> Почему вы путаете самадхи и "саматха"? Это два разных буддийских термина.


Могут употребляться как синонимы. Кроме того саматха относится к самадхи-кхандхе. А самадхи-индрия к саматхе.

_Netti_:




> 396. That same abandoning of craving is quiet. That quiet is of two kinds, namely the mindfulness faculty and the concentration faculty. This is the way of entry by Faculties.
> 397. That same quiet is the concentration category. This is the way of entry by Categories.


Тут quiet = samatha, concentration = samadhi.



> 471. Herein, the virtue category and the concentration category are quiet, and the understanding category is insight.

----------


## Zom

> Так что получается что:
> 1) Достичь джханы очень тяжело.
> 2) Джхана не является необходимым фактором для пути,
> 3) Джхана может даже неподходить для некоторых типов людей как способ просветления для которых нужна Випасана.


Насчёт первого согласен. А насчёт второго и третьего - нет. Глубокое прозрение невозможно без джханового сосредоточения. Ну а то что 4 джханы - это стандартное описание 8 фактора Пути - и говорить не приходится...

----------


## AlexТ

Samadhi-indriya не всегда описывается как 4 джханы.

Есть так же 



> “And what, bhikkhus, is the faculty of concentration? Here, bhikkhus, the noble disciple, having made relinquishment the object, gains concentration, gains one-pointedness of mind. This is called the faculty of concentration.


 SN 48.9 (9) Analysis (1)

Джханы не упоминаются


В момент кусала сознания,  самадхи, саматха и т.д.  уже присутствуют и включены:




> 1. Katame dhammā kusalā? Yasmiṃ samaye kāmāvacaraṃ kusalaṃ cittaṃ uppannaṃ hoti somanassasahagataṃ &#241;āṇasampayuttaṃ rūpārammaṇaṃ vā saddārammaṇaṃ vā gandhārammaṇaṃ vā rasārammaṇaṃ vā phoṭṭhabbārammaṇaṃ vā dhammārammaṇaṃ vā yaṃ yaṃ vā panārabbha, tasmiṃ samaye phasso hoti, vedanā hoti, sa&#241;&#241;ā hoti, cetanā hoti, cittaṃ hoti, vitakko hoti, vicāro hoti, pīti hoti, sukhaṃ hoti, cittassekaggatā hoti, saddhindriyaṃ hoti, vīriyindriyaṃ [viriyindriyaṃ (sī. syā.)] hoti, satindriyaṃ hoti, samādhindriyaṃ hoti, pa&#241;&#241;indriyaṃ hoti, manindriyaṃ hoti, somanassindriyaṃ hoti, jīvitindriyaṃ hoti, sammādiṭṭhi hoti, sammāsaṅkappo hoti, sammāvāyāmo hoti, sammāsati hoti, sammāsamādhi hoti, saddhābalaṃ hoti, vīriyabalaṃ [viriyabalaṃ (sī. syā.)] hoti, satibalaṃ hoti, samādhibalaṃ hoti, pa&#241;&#241;ābalaṃ hoti, hiribalaṃ hoti, ottappabalaṃ hoti, alobho hoti, adoso hoti, amoho hoti, anabhijjhā hoti, abyāpādo hoti, sammādiṭṭhi hoti, hirī hoti, ottappaṃ hoti, kāyapassaddhi [kāyappassaddhi (syā.)] hoti, cittapassaddhi [cittappassaddhi (syā.)] hoti, kāyalahutā hoti, cittalahutā hoti, kāyamudutā hoti, cittamudutā hoti, kāyakamma&#241;&#241;atā hoti, cittakamma&#241;&#241;atā hoti, kāyapāgu&#241;&#241;atā hoti, cittapāgu&#241;&#241;atā hoti, kāyujukatā [kāyujjukatā (sī. ka.)] hoti, cittujukatā [cittujjukatā (sī. ka.)] hoti, sati hoti, sampaja&#241;&#241;aṃ hoti, samatho hoti, vipassanā hoti, paggāho hoti, avikkhepo hoti; ye vā pana tasmiṃ samaye a&#241;&#241;epi atthi paṭiccasamuppannā arūpino dhammā – ime dhammā kusalā.
> Dhs 1




Самадхи и саматха используются как синонимы:



> Dhs 15. Katamaṃ tasmiṃ samaye samādhindriyaṃ hoti? Yā tasmiṃ samaye cittassa ṭhiti saṇṭhiti avaṭṭhiti avisāhāro avikkhepo avisāhaṭamānasatā samatho samādhindriyaṃ samādhibalaṃ sammāsamādhi – idaṃ tasmiṃ samaye samādhindriyaṃ hoti.
> 
> 28. Katamaṃ tasmiṃ samaye samādhibalaṃ hoti? Yā tasmiṃ samaye cittassa ṭhiti saṇṭhiti avaṭṭhiti avisāhāro avikkhepo avisāhaṭamānasatā samatho samādhindriyaṃ samādhibalaṃ sammāsamādhi – idaṃ tasmiṃ samaye samādhibalaṃ hoti.




В момента маггапхала,  37 факторов просветления сходятся и образуются вместе.  Так что в тот момент все нужные факторы задействованы.


Во время входа в поток, в том моменте присутствует самма-самадхи



> At the moment of the stream-entry path:
> Right view in the sense of seeing is then arrived at, right thought in the sense of directing onto is then arrived at, right speaking in the sense of
> embracing ... , right acting in the sense of originating ... , [74] right living in the sense of cleansing..., right effort in the sense of exerting...,
> right mindfulness in the sense of establishing ..., right concentration in the sense of non-distraction is then arrived at; the mindfulness enlightenment
> factor in the sense of establishing is then arrived at, the investigation of-ideas enlightenment factor in the sense of investigating..., the energy
> enlightenment factor in the sense of exerting..., the happiness enlightenment factor in the sense of intentness upon ..., the tranquillity enlightenment
> factor in the sense of peace ... , the concentration enlightenment factor in the sense of non-distraction ... , the equanimity enlightenment
> factor in the sense of reflexion is then arrived at; the faith power in the sense of unshakability by non-faith is then
> arrived at, the energy power in the sense of unshakability by idleness ..., the mindfulness power in the sense of unshakability by negligence ... ,
> ...

----------


## Zom

> Samadhi-indriya не всегда описывается как 4 джханы.


В подавляющем большинстве случаев - именно как 4 джханы. Это ведь о чём-то должно говорить, не так ли?

----------


## AlexТ

> В подавляющем большинстве случаев - именно как 4 джханы. Это ведь о чём-то должно говорить, не так ли?


Что для тех людей аскетов, в Индии 500 д.н.э,  с их супер качествами, это был путь.  Но для людей с медлиным пониманием, Будда учил Випассане. 


Как я упоминал:




> Netti 587
> Herein *the Blessed one teaches samatha to one of keen faculties;* The blessed one teaches samatha and insight to one of medium faculties and the *blessed one teaches insight [alone] to one of blunt faculties*




В суттах очень часто Будда учил Инсайту без джхан.



Вот что комментарий на Сусима Сутту говорит:



> Saratthappakasini (Atthakatha) :
> 
> "Why is this said? For the purpose of showing the arising of knowledge thus even without concentration. This is meant: "Susima, the path and fruit are not the issue of concentration (samadhinissanda), nor the advantage brought about by concentration (samadhi-anisamsa), nor the outcome of concentration
> (samadhinipphatti). They are the issue of insight (vipassana), the advantage brought about by insight, the outcome of insight. 
> 
> Therefore, whether you understand or not, first comes knowledge of the stability of the Dhamma, afterwards knowledge of Nibbana. 
> 
> Spk-pt (tika): 'Even without concentration' (vina pi samadhim): even
> without previously established (concentration) that has acquired the
> ...



5 Моментов освобождения, где только один из пяти является в медитации:




> Sangiti sutta
> "The vimuttayatanam The 5 bases of deliverance:
> XXV. "Five bases of deliverance; here 
> 
> a. the teacher or a respected fellow disciple teaches a monk Dhamma. And as he receives the teaching, he gains a grasp of both the spirit
> and the letter of the teaching. At this, joy arises in him, and from this joy, delight; and by this delight his senses are calmed, he feels happiness as a result, and with this happiness his mind is established [he attains nibbana]; 
> 
> b. he has not heard it thus, but in the course of the teaching Dhamma to others he has learnt it by heart as he has heard it, or
> c. as he is chanting the Dhamma... or
> ...

----------


## Бо

Без джхан  инсайт был в основном при жизни Будды, у тех чьи умы были слегка покрыты пылью - например первые пять учеников.

----------


## AlexТ

> Без джхан  инсайт был в основном при жизни Будды, у тех чьи умы были слегка покрыты пылью - например первые пять учеников.


Taк инсайт ни как не зависит от Джхан.  Некоторые аскеты с очень хорошими качествами развивали джханы вместе или даже до инсайта. Это конечно намного более приятный путь.   


Но люди с малым пониманием не могут использовать саматху для инсайта. Они могут только использовать випассану для инсайта и для вхождения в поток и выше.


Много сутт описывают путь без джхан. В Комментариях прямо говорится что маггапхала не зависит от концентрации.

----------


## Zom

> Что для тех людей аскетов, в Индии 500 д.н.э, с их супер качествами, это был путь. Но для людей с медлиным пониманием, Будда учил Випассане.


Сутты этого не подтверждают.




> Taк инсайт ни как не зависит от Джхан.


И этого тоже не подтверждают.




> Много сутт описывают путь без джхан.


Если говорить о низших путях - например о сотапаттимагге - то, да, возможно, хотя тоже прямо не сказано. Но для высших, начиная с как минимум анагамипхала - джханы нужны. И об этом уже прямо сказано.

----------


## AlexТ

Koгда ученик слушает Дхамму очень интенсивно, тогда нету 5 препятствий и 7 факторов пробуждения завершаются. 




> “When, bhikkhus, a noble disciple listens to the Dhamma with eager ears, attending to it as a matter of vital concern, directing his whole mind to it, on that occasion the five hindrances are not present in him; on that occasion the seven factors of enlightenment go to fulfilment by development.


 *SN 46.38 (8) Without Hindrances*





> "Friend, there are two conditions for the arising of right view: the voice of another and appropriate attention. These are the two conditions for the arising of right view."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.than.html


Два условия для правильного взгляда
а) Голос другого
б) Правильное Внимание 


Опять джхана не упоминается.


Другая сутта о необходимых условий для вхождения поток при слушании Учения



> "He is not endowed with a [present] kamma obstruction, a defilement obstruction, or a result-of-[past]-kamma obstruction; he has conviction, has the desire [to listen], and is discerning.
> 
> "Endowed with these six qualities, a person is capable of alighting on the lawfulness, the rightness of skillful mental qualities even while listening to the true Dhamma."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....086.than.html


Oчень часто встречается учение типа




> [после учения о характеристики 5 совокупностей, обусловленого происхождения или чего то еще]
> Seeing thus, the well-instructed disciple of the noble ones grows disenchanted with form, disenchanted with feeling, disenchanted with perception, disenchanted  with fabrications, disenchanted with consciousness. Disenchanted, he becomes  dispassionate. Through dispassion, he is fully released. With full release,  there is the knowledge, 'Fully released.' He discerns that 'Birth is ended, the  holy life fulfilled, the task done. There is nothing further for this world.'">  
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html





> “Seeing thus, bhikkhus, the instructed noble disciple becomes disenchanted with contact, disenchanted with feeling, disenchanted with perception, disenchanted with volitional constructions, disenchanted with consciousness. Being disenchanted he becomes dispassionate. Through dispassion (his mind) is liberated. When it is liberated there comes the knowledge: ‘It’s liberated.’ He understands: ‘Destroyed is birth, the holy life has been lived, what had to be done has been done, there is no more for this world.’”
> *SN  12.62(2)*


В 4х Никай  "видив так..."   (Evaṃ passaṃ) употребляется не менее 168 раз. Совсем не малое количество.


SN22.81 описывает инсайт который немедлено приводит к Архатству. Джханы не говорятся.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....081.than.html






> Samatha having been developed, what benefit arises? The mind is developed.
> The mind having been developed, what benefit arises? Lust is abandoned.
> 
> Vipassanā having been developed, what benefit arises? Understanding is developed.
> Understanding having been developed, what benefit arises? Ignorance is abandoned.
> 
> Afflicted by lust, the mind is not liberated. Afflicted by ignorance, understanding is not developed. Therefore, due to the fading of lust there is liberation of mind and due to the fading of ignorance there is liberation by understanding.
> (AN. i. 61, Dhammanando Bhikkhu translation)




Арахант без Джхан (sukkavipassaka)



> Monks, these four persons are found in the world. What four? The unshaken recluse, the blue lotus recluse, the white lotus recluse and the recluse exquisite among recluses. And how, monks, is a person an unshaken recluse? Herein a monks is one of right view....right concentration... And how, monks, is a person a blue-lotus recluse? Herein a monk is of right view and the rest...he is one of right knowledge, of right release. Yet does he not abide experiencing with his own person the eight deliverances... And how, monks, is a person a white-lotus recluse? Herein a monk is of right view and the rest... he is one of right knowledge, of right release, and he abides experiencing with his own person the eight deliverances... And how is a person a recluse exquisite among recluses? Herein a monk, if invited, enjoys a plentiful supply of robes... Now monks, if rightly speaking one would speak about the recluse exquisite among recluses, it is just of me that he would rightly use the words...
> *Gradual Sayings, Book of the Fours, Ch IX, § 9, Kinds of Recluses*







> For him — uninfatuated, unattached, unconfused, remaining focused on their drawbacks — the five clinging-aggregates head toward future diminution. The craving that makes for further becoming — accompanied by passion & delight, relishing now this & now that — is abandoned by him. His bodily disturbances & mental disturbances are abandoned. His bodily torments & mental torments are abandoned. His bodily distresses & mental distresses are abandoned. He is sensitive both to ease of body & ease of awareness.
> 
> "Any view belonging to one who has come to be like this is his right view. Any resolve, his right resolve. Any effort, his right effort. Any mindfulness, his right mindfulness. *Any* concentration, his right concentration:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....149.than.html

----------


## Zom

> Herein a monk is of right view and the rest...he is one of right knowledge, of right release. Yet does he not abide experiencing with his own person the eight deliverances...


Если посмотрите список где Благородные разбираются на 7 типов - то увидите, что есть архаты, не достигшие арупаджхан - и именно здесь о них и идёт речь. И нигде вы не увидите, будто сказано что архат вообще не достиг джхан.

Насчёт вашего аргумента - Сусима сутты - так там тоже архат отвечает на все вопросы "нет", но он не отвечает, будто бы не достиг 4 джхан.




> SN22.81 описывает инсайт который немедлено приводит к Архатству. Джханы не говорятся.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....081.than.html


Тут и про нравственность ни слова. Так что это ни о чём не говорит.


Плюс, в этой сутте рассказывается как проверить - архат или нет.
И тут в качестве одной из обязательных особенностей архата перечисляется 4 джханы:

http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...isodhana-e.htm

А вот здесь например Будда объясняет пути к анагаминству.
Везде через джханы. А когда в конце почтенный Ананда спрашивает - "а почему же говорят освобождённый мудростью", Будда отвечает, что разница лишь в зрелости умственных факторов (т.е., судя по всему, у кого мудрость сильная - тот может стать анагамином достигнув 1 джханы, а у кого не очень зрелая - тот достигнет этого на более высоких джханах).

----------


## AlexТ

> Если посмотрите список где Благородные разбираются на 7 типов - то увидите, что есть архаты, не достигшие арупаджхан - и именно здесь о них и идёт речь.


Интересно посмотреть на 2 сутты где сравнивается  Арахат освободившись через мудрость  и Архат освобожден двойне (мудрость и джханы)

AN 9.44 и AN9.45


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....045.than.html

Toлько Ubhatobhaga Арахант постигает 1ю джану. Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Арахант только знает 1ю джхану через мудрость но не постигает ее телом.





> И нигде вы не увидите, будто сказано что архат вообще не достиг джхан.


Moмент вхождения в маггапхала и есть что то приблезительно Джханы, и с Ниббаной как обьект.  То есть в том случае Самадхи как фактор происходит.





> Насчёт вашего аргумента - Сусима сутты - так там тоже архат отвечает на все вопросы "нет", но он не отвечает, будто бы не достиг 4 джхан.


Moнахи сказали что они Pa&#241;&#241;āvimuttā, освобождены Мудростью. Только Ubhatobhaga  "телесно постигает и пребывает" (_kāyena phusitvā viharati_) 1ю и выше Джхану.


Может быть когда монахи сказали что они Pa&#241;&#241;āvimuttā без супер способностей (которые требуют мастерство 4х Джхан), тогда Сусима понял что они не владеют Джханами и не спросил на то что они уже ответили.  Потом обьяснение Будды тоже не говорит о джханах, а об понимание БЕЗ джхан. 




> [The Blessed One said:] "First, Susima, there is the knowledge of the regularity of the Dhamma [dependent co-arising] (_dhammaṭṭhiti&#241;āṇaṃ_), after which there is the knowledge of Unbinding (_nibbāne &#241;āṇa_)."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html




Я проверил Пали  Сусима Сутта и AN 9.44 и AN9.45.

Освобожденый Мудростью знает о Джханах, Аруппа и Прекрашение 
через мудрость   (_pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti_)

Освобожденый дважды (Ubhatobhaga) знает о Джханах, Аруппа и Прекрашение через телесный опыт пребывания и мудрость (_kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti_)
PTS  AN 4.452

----------


## Zom

> Toлько Ubhatobhaga Арахант постигает 1ю джану. Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Арахант только знает 1ю джхану через мудрость но не постигает ее телом.


Об этом в этих суттах не сказано -)




> Moмент вхождения в маггапхала и есть что то приблезительно Джханы, и с Ниббаной как обьект. То есть в том случае Самадхи как фактор происходит.


И об этом в суттах не сказано.

Короче чтоб дальше спор не разводить, мне известна комментаторская трактовка, будто бы есть архат без джхан. Но в суттах это не подтверждается. И даже опровергается (та же вышеуказанная МН 112, в которой, кстати, не говорится ни про сверхспособности, ни про арупаджханы - т.е. минимальный набор для архата, что должен быть подтверждён во время его идентификации).

----------


## AlexТ

Пожалуйста обьясните разницу между 

Знает через мудрость (_pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti_)
И 
Через телесный опыт пребывания и Знает через мудрость (_kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti_)


Так же, вхождение в маггапхаллу от пути сотопанна до плода Архатства не зависит от _rūpāvacaracittena_ или _arūpāvacaracittena_. (Джханы, или Аруппа Джханы).  Маггапхалла зависит только от Ума (_citta_) с знанием (_&#241;āṇa_). 
PTS Ptsm  2.215



> Он делает сходимость факторов через настоящий возникнутый Ум(_citta_) в момент трансцендентального пути (_Lokuttaramaggakkhaṇa_) используя мудрость (_&#241;āṇa_).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Now *the kasina* preliminary work is *difficult for a beginner*


Практики *с касинами* может и сложны *для новичков*. Но есть анапана и другие методы. )




> И есть сутты которые указывают что возможно достичь святости без мирских Джхан и что просто джхана это не фактор для правильных взглядов


*Благородный семиричный путь?*

----------

Zom (14.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Знает через мудрость (pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti)
> И 
> Через телесный опыт пребывания и Знает через мудрость (kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti)


Покажите сутту в которой эти два типа упоминаются.

----------


## PampKin Head

... вопрос с кханика-самадхи подробно рассмотрен в  (альтернатива не осваивать джаны)

*пункт 4.6, стр 186* в *Knowing & Seeing* http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf




> 4.6: *Can one with only momentary concentration (kha&#245;ika samādhi), practise mindfulness of feeling (vedānanupassanā satipa&#241;&#241;hāna) to attain supramundane states?*...................186


Туда же



> _Question 4.5_ *Can one attain supramundane states with only access concentration?*
> 
> *Answer 4.5* *Yes, one can*. At access concentration there is also bright, brilliant and radiant light. With that light, one can discern 
> the rūpa-kalāpas, ultimate materiality, ultimate mentality, and their causes. One can then continue with Vipassanā meditation stage by stage.





> There is another type of momentary concentration for a pure-Vipassanā vehicle yogi (*suddha-vipassanā yānika*). A pure-Vipassanā-vehicle yogi *must usually begin with four-elements meditation in order to attain access concentration or momentary concentration*, and see the rūpa-kalāpas, and the four elements in one kalāpa. The* Visuddhi Magga says that is access concentration. But the sub-commentary to the Visuddhi Magga says it is only a metaphor, not real access concentration*, because real access concentration is close to jhāna concentration.





> Then let us discuss the momentary concentration in Vipassanā. It is discussed in the section on ānāpānasati (mindfulness-of-breathing) of the Visuddhi Magga.
> 
> Here you should know that Vipassanā momentary concentration is seeing thoroughly the impermanent, suffering, and non-self nature of ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes. Without seeing ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes, how can there be Vipassanā momentary concentration? It is impossible. When a Samatha-vehicle yogi wants to practise Vipassanā, who has attained ānāpānā jhāna enters the first jhāna. This is Samatha. He emerges from it, and discerns the thirty-four mental formations of the first jhāna, and then impermanence, suffering or non-
> self by seeing the arising and passing-away nature of those jhāna formations (jhāna dhamma). He does the same with the second jhāna, etc. 
> 
> At the time of discerning there is still concentration. He concentrates on the impermanent, suffering, or non-self nature of those jhāna formations. His concentration is at that time deep and profound, and does not go to other objects. This is momentary concentration, because the object ismomentary; as soon as it arises, it passes away. 
> 
> In the same way, when a yogi is practising Vipassanā to see either the impermanent, suffering, or non-self nature of ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes, then usually his mind does not leave the object. His mind has sunk into one of the characteristics. This is also called momentary concentration.   *If a yogi can see ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes thoroughly and clearly, without having done any Samatha meditation, it is of course not necessary for him to practise Samatha meditation. If not, he should cultivate one of the Samatha meditation subjects, and develop sufficient concentration so as to be able to see ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes.*

----------


## PampKin Head

> Два условия для правильного взгляда
> а) Голос другого
> б) Правильное Внимание 
> 
> Опять джхана не упоминается.





> "In a person of wrong view, wrong resolve comes into being. In a person of wrong resolve, wrong speech. In a person of wrong speech, wrong action. In a person of wrong action, wrong livelihood. In a person of wrong livelihood, wrong effort. In a person of wrong effort, wrong mindfulness. In a person of wrong mindfulness, wrong concentration. In a person of wrong concentration, wrong knowledge. In a person of wrong knowledge, wrong release.
> 
> "This is how from wrongness comes failure, not success."


*— AN 10.103* http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....103.than.html

Соответственно, *right view -> ... -> right concentration -> ..*

----------


## AlexТ

> Знает через мудрость (pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti)
> И
> Через телесный опыт пребывания и Знает через мудрость (kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti)





> Покажите сутту в которой эти два типа упоминаются.


АN 9.44 и АN 9.45
В Сусима сутта, Архата сказали что они "Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti" без сверхспособностей, которые требуют мастерство 4х Джхан. А Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Архат не имеет телесный опыт 1й и выше джхан. Он только знает их через Мудрость. _pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti._

Toлько дважды освобожденый Архат имеет Джханы через телесный опыт пребывания и Знает через мудрость (_kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti_) 


Так же как знать 



> any form [и другие 4 совокупности] whatsoever that is past, future, or present; internal or external; blatant or subtle; common or sublime; far or near: every form is to be seen as it actually is with right discernment (_pa&#241;&#241;āya_) as: 'This is not mine. This is not my self. This is not what I am.'
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html


Не требует ясновидиния, и ощущением тела всех обьектов во все времена (это просто невозможно для простых Арийцев без Abhi&#241;&#241;ā. Да и с Abhi&#241;&#241;ā я не думаю что ученик может видить все будущее и прошлое) ,  то также и с Джханами для Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Архата.  Он знает через мудрость что все 5 совокупностей Аничча, Дуккха, Анатта  - в том числе и рупа/аруппа Джханы. Тем самым через мудрость он освобождается от них.

----------


## AlexТ

> *Благородный семиричный путь?*



Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Архат освободился от цепляния к Джханам через мудрость.

Момент maggaphala включает сверхмирскую Джхану (или что то приблезительно Джханы).  Так что все факторы сходятся в тот момент. 

Самадхи не всегда описывается как Джханы.

Вопрос в том: Достиглась ли мирская джхана до maggaphala?
После достижения Архатства, могут ли эти Архаты войти в Джханы когда захотят?

----------


## AlexТ

> Практики *с касинами* может и сложны *для новичков*. Но есть анапана и другие методы. )
> [/B]


Анапанасати считается ЕЩЕ более сложным методом. Я кстати не согласен с этим.

----------


## Zom

> В Сусима сутта, Архата сказали что они "Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti" без сверхспособностей, которые требуют мастерство 4х Джхан.


Зато обладают сверхспособностью "знание уничтожения загрязнений", которая тоже этих четырёх джхан требует.




> А Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Архат не имеет телесный опыт 1й и выше джхан. Он только знает их через Мудрость. pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti.


В сутте этого не сказано.




> Toлько дважды освобожденый Архат имеет Джханы через телесный опыт пребывания и Знает через мудрость (kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti)


Как я понимаю на английском это "bodily witness" и "released through wisdom". Так вот первый - это тот, кто достиг арупаджхан. А второй - это тот кто их не достиг. Но достиг первых 4-ёх.




> Самадхи не всегда описывается как Джханы.


За что не люблю Комментарии - так это как раз за Семиричный Путь. Будда, кстати, об этом предупреждал, что упадок начнётся, когда люди будут пренебрегать джханами, считая их не обязательными.

----------


## До

> В подавляющем большинстве случаев - именно как 4 джханы. Это ведь о чём-то должно говорить, не так ли?


О том, что вам не нравятся сутты, где говорится иначе?




> Если говорить о низших путях - например о сотапаттимагге - то, да, возможно, хотя тоже прямо не сказано. Но для высших, начиная с как минимум анагамипхала - джханы нужны. И об этом уже прямо сказано.


Объясните где в этой сутте достижение джханы?

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.than.html

----------

Styeba (16.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Зато обладают сверхспособностью "знание уничтожения загрязнений", которая тоже этих четырёх джхан требует.


знание уничтожения загрязнений случается после Архата-магга. Где сказано что это требует 4 джхан?






> Как я понимаю на английском это "bodily witness" и "released through wisdom". Так вот первый - это тот, кто достиг арупаджхан. А второй - это тот кто их не достиг. Но достиг первых 4-ёх.


Я говорил об "Liberated-Both-Ways"  vs "Liberated through Wisdom".




> *Ubhatobhaga Sutta*
> "There is the case, my friend, where a monk, withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful qualities, enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. He remains touching with his body in whatever way there is an opening there, and he knows it through discernment. 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....045.than.html






> *Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Sutta*
> "There is the case, my friend, where a monk, withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful qualities, enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. And he knows it through discernment. 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html


Oдин знает о джханах через мудрость. Другой знает и постигает их телом.


Что вы считаете о Патисамбхидамагге (Сутта-Питака?)

В ней говорится что:

Сходимость факторов (для пробуждения) происходит через возникнутый Ум(_citta_) в настоящем моменте, в момент трансцендентального пути (_Lokuttaramaggakkhaṇa_) используя мудрость (_&#241;āṇa_).  Не через rūpāvacaracittena или arūpāvacaracittena. 
PTS Ptsm 2.215

----------


## Zom

> знание уничтожения загрязнений случается после Архата-магга. Где сказано что это требует 4 джхан?


Да любую сутту откройте. Везде где говорится о достижении этого знания - везде предварительно идут 4 джханы.




> Что вы считаете о Патисамбхидамагге (Сутта-Питака?)


Патисамбида - тоже по сути к комментариям относится.

----------


## AlexТ

> Да любую сутту откройте. Везде где говорится о достижении этого знания - везде предварительно идут 4 джханы.



Случайный пример  




> "Now, in one who keeps focusing on the drawbacks of clingable phenomena, craving ceases. From the cessation of craving comes the cessation of clinging/sustenance. From the cessation of clinging/sustenance comes the cessation of becoming. From the cessation of becoming comes the cessation of birth. From the cessation of birth, then aging, illness & death, sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair all cease. Such is the cessation of this entire mass of suffering & stress.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....052.than.html



Здесь ни слова о необходимости Джханы для пути. Путь Сухого инсайта сойдет, хотя конечно намного приятней если  еще есть Джханы . 





> A virtuous monk should attend in an appropriate way to these five clinging-aggregates as inconstant, stressful, a disease, a cancer, an arrow, painful, an affliction, alien, a dissolution, an emptiness, not-self. For it is possible that a virtuous monk, attending in an appropriate way to these five clinging-aggregates as inconstant... not-self, would realize the fruit of stream-entry."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....122.than.html


Oпять, описывается путь сухого инсайта (dry-insight).


Насчет Сотопанны, еще пример:



> "And when, monks, the Ariyan disciple understands as they really are the arising and the passing away, the attractiveness and the danger, and the deliverance from the five groups of clinging, he is called an Ariyan disciple who is a Stream-winner, not liable to states of woe,[1] assured of final enlightenment."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....109.wlsh.html


Вещь в понимании, а не в возможности отключаться (_не вижу, не слышу, не думаю..._)


Понимание во время слушания лекции может подавить 5 препятствий и развить все качества для Архатства:



> “When, bhikkhus, a noble disciple listens to the Dhamma with eager ears, attending to it as a matter of vital concern, directing his whole mind to it, on that occasion the five hindrances are not present in him; on that occasion the seven factors of enlightenment go to fulfilment by development. 
> *SN 46.38 (8) Without Hindrances*


To есть "fulfilment by development"  может случится во время интенсивного слушания лекции Дхаммы.

----------


## AlexТ

> А вот здесь например Будда объясняет пути к анагаминству.
> Везде через джханы. А когда в конце почтенный Ананда спрашивает - "а почему же говорят освобождённый мудростью", Будда отвечает, что разница лишь в зрелости умственных факторов (т.е., судя по всему, у кого мудрость сильная - тот может стать анагамином достигнув 1 джханы, а у кого не очень зрелая - тот достигнет этого на более высоких джханах).


Та сутта говорит что:
а) Необходимо анализ 4х Джхан, но это не значит что человек должен постигнуть их телом. Мудростью достаточно.  Так же как не надо, и не возможно, постичь абсолютно все совокупности во всех временах, 


> "any form [и другие 4 совокупностей] whatsoever that is past, future, or present; internal or external; blatant or subtle; common or sublime; far or near: every form is to be seen as it actually is with right discernment as: 'This is not mine. This is not my self. This is not what I am.'


то так с джханами здесь. 




б) Состояние типа джаны может возникнуть в момент анагами-магга и арахата-магга.  

Но опять же, Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Архат не пребывает в телесном постижении Джхан (_kāyena phusitvā viharati_ ). Нечего говорить о тех ниже такого Архата.

----------


## Zom

> Здесь ни слова о необходимости Джханы для пути. Путь Сухого инсайта сойдет, хотя конечно намного приятней если еще есть Джханы .


Потому что здесь лишь один аспект раскрывается. А не путь целиком. Если не лень - посмотрите первый десяток сутт Дигха Никаи - где подробно расписан весь путь целиком. И нигде вы там не увидите отсутствия джхан.




> Насчет Сотопанны, еще пример:


Насчёт Сотапанны, да, вполне возможно что в его случае джхана не нужна. У него не столь массивное прозрение, как у анагамина или архата. 




> Понимание во время слушания лекции может подавить 5 препятствий и развить все качества для Архатства


Может. Но нигде не сказано что до этого такой человек не практиковал джхан вообще. Соответственно, имея в них опыт, он может в любой миг войти в джхановое сосредоточение. Например - во время лекции или заучивания текстов сутт. Кстати если посмотрите факторы, которые перечисляются в этих фрагментах - то увидите, что они совпадают с джхановыми.

----------

Читтадхаммо (14.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

И ещё:

Released both ways архат - это тот кто достиг арупаджхан.
Released through discernment архат - тот кто не достиг арупаджхан (достиг тока 4)

Почитайте МН 70..
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html

В пятый раз - нигде в суттах вы не найдёте что архат может быть без 4 джхан. Вы можете найти только вырванные из контекста фрагменты устранения загрязнений мудростью - но нигде вы не найдёте, где было бы сказано что джханы не нужны.

----------


## AlexТ

> "And what is the individual released through discernment? There is the case where a certain individual does not remain touching with his body those peaceful liberations that transcend form, that are formless, but — having seen with discernment — his fermentations are ended. This is called an individual who is released through discernment [_na kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya cassa disvā āsavā parikkhīṇā honti_]
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html


Потом, весьма вероятно что даже если джхана была у Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Архата, то она могла иметь моментальный характер в момента магга/пхала так как Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti архат не  не имеет телесный опыт 1й и выше джхан (AN9.44). Он только знает их через Мудрость. pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti.






> 406. If he develops the mental faculty of wisdom, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful
> 
> 419. If he develops right view for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana,...
> 
> 464. If he develops the recollection of the Teaching, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana.
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...mmapali-e.html

----------


## AlexТ

Интересная цитат из ДН15





> Seven Stations of Consciousness
> 
> "Ananda, there are these seven stations of consciousness and two spheres. Which seven?
> 
> "There are beings with diversity of body and diversity of perception, such as human beings, some devas, and some beings in the lower realms. This is the first station of consciousness.
> 
> "There are beings with diversity of body and singularity of perception, such as the devas of the Brahma hosts generated by the first [jhana] and some beings in the four realms of deprivation. This is the second station of consciousness. [2]
> 
> "There are beings with singularity of body and diversity of perception, such as the Radiant Devas. This is the third station of consciousness.
> ...



Здесь говорится об освобождению от них через мудрость и понимание. Это не значить что необходимо иметь сверх возможности видинию других планов бытия (Архаты в Сусима Сутта не имели ясновидяющих возможностей, и тем ни менее преодолели цепляние к тем сферам бытия).


Тоже самое с 1й и выше Джханой для Архата освободившись через мудрость.

----------


## Zom

Ладно, можете дальше сами с собой спорить. Аргументы нужные я в достаточной мере привёл. Особенно рекомендую не забывать сутту проверки на Архатство - http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...isodhana-e.htm

----------


## AlexТ

> Ладно, можете дальше сами с собой спорить. Аргументы нужные я в достаточной мере привёл. Особенно рекомендую не забывать сутту проверки на Архатство - http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...isodhana-e.htm


Moжете конкретно указать на что вы хотите сказать в МН112 сутта? Тут много о сухом инсайте:




> Friend, seeing it an error to fall for the seen, not settling, unbound, released, unyoked and with an unrestricted mind I abideFriend, seeing it an error to fall for the heard, not settling, unbound, released, unyoked and with an unrestricted mind I abide Friend, seeing it an error to fall for the sensed, not settling, unbound, released, unyoked and with an unrestricted mind I abide Friend, seeing it an error to fall for the cognized, not settling, unbound, released, unyoked and with an unrestricted mind I abide. *Friend, knowing and seeing.these four ways of defining, my mind is released from desires without holdings.* 
> http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...isodhana-e.htm


Уже на этой стадии Архатство достигнуто.

----------


## sergey

AlexTheGreat, вы приводите цитату из сутта про архата, освбожденного через мудрость.



> Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Sutta
> "There is the case, my friend, where a monk, withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful qualities, enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. And he knows it through discernment.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html


Зздесь же по-русски, простите, по-английски написано: 


> a monk ... enters & remains in the first jhana


"Монах входит и пребывает в первой джхане." И то же самое про все четыре джханы. И вы при этом утверждаете, что такой архат (о котором говорится в сутте) не достигает джхан. В сутре написано, что он входит и пребывает во всех четырех джханах.

Там, где в сутте про "свидетельствующего телом" написано про "касается телом", написано не "касается джханы", а (в англ. переводе) "touching with his body in whatever way there is an opening there".

----------


## Zom

> Moжете конкретно указать на что вы хотите сказать в МН112 сутта? Тут много о сухом инсайте:


Да там нет никакого сухого инсайта. Там перечислено то, что должен видеть и знать архат, если он в самом деле архат. И одним из таких необходимых элементов являются 4 джханы.

----------


## sergey

Дальше, AlexTheGreat, вы цитируете еще одну сутту



> "And what is the individual released through discernment? There is the case where a certain individual does not remain touching with his body those peaceful liberations that transcend form, that are formless, but — having seen with discernment — his fermentations are ended.  This is called an individual who is released through discernment [na kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya cassa disvā āsavā parikkhīṇā honti]
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html


Здесь говорится, об освобожденном через мудрость, что это такой, кто не касается телом мирных освобождений вне форм.
Это самадхи бесконечного пространства, бесконечной мысли (бесконечного ума), ничего нет, ни-распознавания-ни-нераспознавания. Но тут не говорится, что такой архат не достиг четырех джхан.

----------

Zom (14.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> AlexTheGreat, вы приводите цитату из сутта про архата, освбожденного через мудрость.
> 
> Зздесь же по-русски, простите, по-английски написано: 
> "Монах входит и пребывает в первой джхане." И то же самое про все четыре джханы. И вы при этом утверждаете, что такой архат (о котором говорится в сутте) не достигает джхан. В сутре написано, что он входит и пребывает во всех четырех джханах.


Тогда какая существеная разница между Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Архат который знает их через Мудрость (_pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti_).

И 
Ubhatobhaga Архат который имеет телесный опыт пребывания и Знает через мудрость (_kāyena phusitvā viharati, pa&#241;&#241;āya ca naṃ pajānāti_)


Знать что то через мудрость, не означает постигать это "телом".


Можно познавать джхану другого, не свою, и в конце концов освобождаться от нее через понимание и мудрость.


С одной стороны та сутта говорит что:




> a monk ... enters & remains in the first jhana 
> "Монах входит и пребывает в первой джхане."


A с другой стороны не говорится что он пребывает в 1й и выше джхане.


То есть происходит анализ чужой Джханы а не лично достигнутой.

----------


## AlexТ

> Дальше, AlexTheGreat, вы цитируете еще одну сутту
> 
> Здесь говорится, об освобожденном через мудрость, что это такой, кто не касается телом мирных освобождений вне форм.
> Это самадхи бесконечного пространства, бесконечной мысли (бесконечного ума), ничего нет, ни-распознавания-ни-нераспознавания. Но тут не говорится, что такой архат не достиг четырех джхан.


Там говорится что
"having seen with discernment — his fermentations are ended. "

Не сказано что он телесно достигает даже 1й джханы. Это только Ubhatobhaga Архат.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Там говорится что
> "having seen with discernment — his fermentations are ended. "
> 
> Не сказано что он телесно достигает даже 1й джханы. Это только Ubhatobhaga Архат.


К чему тогда следующее?




> Каков же, монахи, этот верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий,
> к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет?
> 
> Это – *благородный восьмеричный путь*, а именно: правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, правильные поступки, правильные средства к существованию, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, *правильное сосредоточение*.


*samma-samadhi* http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...dhi/index.html



> Right Concentration is the last of the eight path factors in the Noble Eightfold Path, and belongs to the concentration division of the path.
> 
> *The definition*
> "And what is right concentration? There is the case where a monk — quite withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful (mental) qualities — enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of composure, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance. With the fading of rapture, he remains equanimous, mindful, & alert, and senses pleasure with the body. He enters & remains in the third jhana, of which the Noble Ones declare, 'Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding.' With the abandoning of pleasure & pain — as with the earlier disappearance of elation & distress — he enters & remains in the fourth jhana: purity of equanimity & mindfulness, neither pleasure nor pain. This is called right concentration."
> 
> — SN 45.8
> 
> *Purification depends on concentration*
> "I tell you, the ending of the mental fermentations depends on the first jhana... the second jhana... the third... the fourth... the dimension of the infinitude of space... the dimension of the infinitude of consciousness... the dimension of nothingness. I tell you, the ending of the mental fermentations depends on the dimension of neither perception nor non-perception."
> ...

----------


## AlexТ

Samma-Samadhi присутствует в любой кусала момент с знанием. Так же в той или иной мере присутствует в момент Магга/Пхала.





> 419. If he develops right view for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana,...
> 464. If he develops the recollection of the Teaching, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana. 
> 558. If he develops the mental faculty of wisdom for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana.
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...mmapali-e.html

----------


## PampKin Head

> Samma-Samadhi присутствует в любой кусала момент с знанием. Так же в той или иной мере присутствует в момент Магга/Пхала.


Да, да... Я занял первое место в беге на стометровку в прошедших Олимпийских Играх... Бегать я умею. )

Пхала - это плод вообще-то, плод Пути. *Как результат БВП*. Определение samma-samadhi см. выше. В какой сутте Будда определяет самма-самадхи как кханика-самадхи?

Вот по этому какие соображения? http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=18

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот по этому какие соображения? http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=18


Те отрывки говорят что можно достичь Путь без предварительного развития мирских джхан. Про это я и пишу здесь. 

Инсайт достигает до-джановской интенсивности и с этим маггапхала может возникнуть. 

В Патисамбхидамагге четко пишется что Б8П возникает в трансцедентальный момент.

В Бахия Сутта сказано что 4 магга/пхала могут длиться очень краткое время, минуты.  

В АN суттах что я привел, говориться что факторы БВП могут длится секунду.



> 419. If he develops right view for the fraction of a second,
> 420. If he develops right thoughts for the fraction of a second, 
> 421. If he develops right speech for the fraction of a second, 
> 422. If he develops right action for the fraction of a second,
> 423. If he develops right livelihood for the fraction of a second,
> 424. If he develops right endeavor for the fraction of a second, 
> 425. If he develops right mindfulness for the fraction of a second, 
> 426. If he develops right concentration for the fraction of a second, 
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...mmapali-e.html


Чем вам джхана длящиеся секунду не что то типа кханика самадхи?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Те отрывки говорят что можно достичь Путь без джхан. Про это я и пишу здесь.


Те - это какие?




> Инсайт достигает до-джановской интенсивности и с этим маггапхала может возникнуть.


С чего вы это взяли?




> В Патисамбхидамагге четко пишется что Б8П возникает в трансцедентальный момент.


С учетом того, что samma-samadhi - это джаны (см. определение), звучит весело. "возникает в трансцедентальный момент" вообще оригинальный перевод, что за момент такой?




> В Бахия Сутта сказано что 4 магга/пхала могут длиться очень краткое время, минуты.


 Перевожу на русский: 4 плода Пути могут длиться краткое время... И что с того?




> В АN суттах что я привел, говориться что факторы БВП могут длится секунду.


Это джаны перестает делать джанами?

P.S. 


> Чем вам джхана длящиеся секунду не что то типа кханика самадхи?


*Степенью развития экагатты*. Степенью чистоты сознания по выходу из джан. Степенью подавленности клеш.

----------


## PampKin Head

Алекс, настоятельно рекомендую прочитать книгу *Knowing & seeing*. Многое станет понятным.

----------


## AlexТ

> any form [и другие 4 совокупности] whatsoever that is past, future, or present; internal or external; blatant or subtle; common or sublime; far or near: every form is to be seen as it actually is with right discernment (_pa&#241;&#241;āya_) as: 'This is not mine. This is not my self. This is not what I am.'
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html


Здесь я уверен, Будда не требует что бы человек развил третий глаз с которым он бы мог бы видить любую материю (даже материю звезд в созвездии Андромеды и других) во всех неисчеслимых временах. 

Просто человек понимает принцип что все анатта, так же как "все треугольники имеют 3 угла". При этом, знание структурное (_dhammaṭṭhiti&#241;āṇaṃ_) а не статистическое. Проверить каждый треугольник во всех временах невозможно.

Тоже самое когда Архат знает мирскую Джхану через мудрость, а не телесный опыт пребывания.


В Сусима Сутта Будда показал Сусиме путь без мирских Джхан. 



> "Then, having known thus, having seen thus, Susima, do you dwell touching with your body the peaceful emancipations, the formless states beyond form?"
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html


Чтоб постичь Ниббану:



> [The Blessed One said:] "First, Susima, there is the knowledge of the regularity of the Dhamma [dependent co-arising], after which there is the knowledge of Unbinding." _Pubbe kho, susima, dhammaṭṭhiti&#241;āṇaṃ, pacchā nibbāne &#241;āṇa’’nti._
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html



Даже если мы согласимся что Джханы, нужны, то как их можно достичь?

Понимание во время слушания лекции может подавить 5 препятствий и развить все качества для Архатства:



> “When, bhikkhus, a noble disciple listens to the Dhamma with eager ears, attending to it as a matter of vital concern, directing his whole mind to it, on that occasion the five hindrances are not present in him; on that occasion the seven factors of enlightenment go to fulfilment by development. 
> *SN 46.38 (8) Without Hindrances*


Oдин из 7и факторов пробуждения и есть Самадхи, которое здесь достигается и совершается через слушание.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Здесь я уверен, Будда не требует что бы человек развил третий глаз с которым он бы мог бы видить любую материю (даже материю звезд в созвездии Андромеды и других) во всех неисчеслимых временах.


Самое прикольное, что вы ошибаетесь: придется знать *близкое и далекое*, *грубое и тонкое*, *свой ум и умы других живых существ*.




> Просто человек понимает принцип что все анатта, так же как "все треугольники имеют 3 угла". При этом, знание структурное (_dhammaṭṭhiti&#241;āṇaṃ_) а не статистическое. Проверить каждый треугольник во всех временах невозможно.


Не в понимании дело, в конкретном знании-видении рупы, намы и из причин... Причем здесь и там, в прошлом, настоящем и будущем. )




> Тоже самое когда Архат знает мирскую Джхану через мудрость, а не телесный опыт пребывания.


Архат ее знает через непосредственную реализацию самма-самадхи.





> В Сусима Сутта Будда показал Сусиме путь без Джхан.


...
Instead, they simply deny that they have acquired any psychic powers or that they remain in physical contact with the higher levels of concentration, "the formless states beyond forms."
...

Это, есть еще и бесформные джаны, with the higher levels of concentration... )




> Oдин из 7и факторов пробуждения и есть Самадхи, которое здесь достигается и совершается через слушание.


И много было "развивших через слушание"? И чем эти "развившие через слушание" занимались в предыдущих жизнях?

----------


## AlexТ

> Самое прикольное, что вы ошибаетесь: придется знать *близкое и далекое*, *грубое и тонкое*, *свой ум и умы других живых существ*.
> 
> Не в понимании дело, в конкретном знании рупы, намы и из причин... Причем здесь и там, в прошлом, настоящем и будущем. )


Правильно, есть знание намарупы  и это знание относится к всему и к всем временам. Но это не является приямым ощущением ВСЕХ  Махакапп и всех созвездий. Такой тип всезнания не возможен.





> Архат ее знает через непосредственную реализацию самма-самадхи.


To надо знать чтоб стать Сотопанной что ничто, нигде и никогда - Анатта.


A



> придется знать близкое и далекое, грубое и тонкое, свой ум и умы других живых существ.


Отрицается в Сусима Сутта этими же Архатами:



> "Then, having known thus, having seen thus, do you know the awareness of other beings, other individuals, having encompassed it with your own awareness?
> ..."No, friend."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html



To есть понимание не зависит от abhi&#241;&#241;ā или прямой проверки.

----------


## AlexТ

> И много было "развивших через слушание"? И чем эти "развившие через слушание" занимались в предыдущих жизнях?


Много, если не все сотопанны. А развивали они, понимание.


Например посмотрите историю Сарипутты и Моггаланы. Они стали сотопанами после услышания одной строки.  

Посмотрите на Бахия Сутту.  Во время слушания учения он стал Архатом, а до этого он был просто хорошим человеком следующим ложным путем.


Я скажу более. *У людей с более низким пониманием, изучение сутт еще более важно. * 

Очень часто "медитация" просто развивает ложные взгляды (типе что можно контролировать происходящее) и тем самым отталкивает человека от пробуждения через насадку ложных взглядов.

 Как можно понять Анатту если развивается идея (хоть на под сознательном уровне) что  _"вот я медитурую. Зделая то, я получу это. Этот момент не достаточно хорош, нужно медитировать и достичь более хорошего состояния для просветления. Нужно больше спокойствия, меньше отвлечений, может быть даже сесть в звуконипроницаемую камеру сенсорной деправации,  И т.д. и т.п.. "_

----------

Styeba (16.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Правильно, есть знание намарупы  и это знание относится к всему и к всем временам. Но это не является приямым ощущением ВСЕХ  Махакапп и всех созвездий. Такой тип всезнания не возможен.


На основании чего вы делаете вывод о такой невозможности?




> To надо знать чтоб стать Сотопанной что ничто, нигде и никогда - Анатта.


Анатта - это просто непостоянство... Причем здесь "ничто, нигде и никогда"?




*Отрицается в Сусима Сутта этими же Архатами:*
...
"Any consciousness *whatsoever that is past, future, or present; internal or external; blatant or subtle; common or sublime; far or near: every consciousness is to be seen as it actually is with right discernment* as: 'This is not mine. This is not my self. This is not what I am.'

Есть 2 метода созерцания пратитья-самутпады. + методы созерцания намы и рупы, своей/других существ.


P.S. 




> Много, если не все сотопанны. А развивали они, понимание.


А кои местом еще усваивать Дхамму, излагаемую на человеческом языке?




> Например посмотрите историю Сарипутты и Моггаланы. Они стали сотопанами после услышания одной строки.


Они могли уйти в Нибанну еще при предыдущем Будде, но развили намерение осуществить ее при Шакьямуни. Посему основные парами они развили в прошлых жизнях.




> Посмотрите на Бахия Сутту. Во время слушания учения он стал Архатом, а до этого он был просто хорошим человеком следующим ложным путем.


Объяснение простое: парами, развитые в прошлых жизнях.




> Очень часто "медитация" просто развивает ложные взгляды (типе что можно контролировать происходящее) и тем самым отталкивает человека от пробуждения через насадку ложных взглядов.


Вот такое чтение сутр тоже может служить причиной ложных взглядов в не меньшей степени.

----------


## AlexТ

> Анатта - это просто непостоянство...


Anicca  это непостоянство. Anatta (анатта) это не-я, нет контроля.  Некоторые думают что могут контролировать происходящее в медитации... Развивается мнения о "Я, Моя медитация"  ну и много лобхи (желание больше спокойствия,  больше ньян, и т.д.)






> Они могли уйти в Нибанну еще при предыдущем Будде, но развили намерение осуществить ее при Шакьямуни. Посему основные парами они развили в прошлых жизнях.
> 
> Объяснение простое: парами, развитые в прошлых жизнях.
> .


To есть вы согласны с комментариями где много пишется о Парами, и тд? Тогда может согласитесь с сухим инсайтом который тоже детально описан в комментариях?

Вы согласны с текстами в Кхудхаке Никайе? Тогда согласитесь что в Патисамбхидамагге опысывается что 37 факторов пробуждения, Б8П, происходит в момента маггапхала.

До  этого моментa (maggaphala), сутты говорят вот какой путь:





> Association with people of integrity is a factor for stream-entry. 
> Listening to the true Dhamma is a factor for stream-entry. 
> Appropriate attention (_yonisomanasikāra_) is a factor for stream-entry. 
> Practice in accordance with the Dhamma is a factor for stream-entry.
> — SN 55.5







> Nava yonisomanasikāramūlakā dhammā, yonisomanasikaroto pāmojjaṃ jāyati, pamuditassa pīti jāyati, pītimanassa kāyo passambhati, passaddhakāyo sukhaṃ vedeti, sukhino cittaṃ samādhiyati, samāhite citte yathābhūtaṃ jānāti passati, yathābhūtaṃ jānaṃ passaṃ nibbindati, nibbindaṃ virajjati, virāgā vimuccati   
> 
> PTS D 3.288


9 дхамм имеют корень в правильном внимании:
yonisomanasikaroto -> pāmojjaṃ -> pīti  -> кāyo passambhati,-> sukhaṃ -> cittaṃ samādhiyati -> yathābhūtaṃ jānāti passati,-> nibbindati, nibbindaṃ -> virāgā  -> vimuccati


Самадхи зависит от правильного и мудрого внимания, которое зависит от слушания Дхаммы.

----------


## PampKin Head

[QUOTE=AlexTheGreat;334204]


> Anicca  это непостоянство. Anatta (анатта) это не-я, нет контроля.  Некоторые думают что могут контролировать происходящее в медитации... Развивается мнения о "Я, Моя медитация"  ну и много лобхи (желание больше спокойствия,  больше ньян, и т.д.)


Самое прикольное, что для развития самма-самадхи это срабатывает.




> To есть вы согласны с комментариями где много пишется о Парами, и тд? Тогда может согласитесь с сухим инсайтом который тоже детально описан в комментариях?


1. Там, где "пишется много о парами", имеется в виду и парами самадхи.
2. Сухой инсайд - это из серии "вот я бегал, бегал к бабушке в деревню... километров по 25-ть... а потом меня отправили на марафон и я там прибежал третьим... а про легкую атлетику я ничего не знаю".




> Вы согласны с текстами в Кхудхаке Никайе? Тогда согласитесь что в Патисамбхидамагге опысывается что 37 факторов пробуждения, Б8П, происходит в момента маггапхала.


И это отменяет самма-самадхи? Если так, то это касается и оставшихся 7-ми, включая панну.




> До  этого момент, сутты говорят вот какой путь:


И что из этого по вашему следует?

По-русски:
общаться с правильными людьмислушать Дхаммуправильное вниманиепрактиковать в соответствии с Дхаммой

Вполне себе попадает под ситуацию практикующего анапану в нормальной общине. Уровня достижения каких то ступеней в панне не обозначено.

----------


## Zom

> Посмотрите на Бахия Сутту. Во время слушания учения он стал Архатом, а до этого он был просто хорошим человеком следующим ложным путем.


А может он уже развил всё и вся, включая и джханы, как например, Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапутта - которых Будда в первую очередь захотел обучать? Вот так просто "был хорошим человеком с ложными взглядами и стал архатом" - это ж смешно. Тогда почти каждый должен становиться архатом -)

----------

Нея (24.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> И это отменяет самма-самадхи? Если так, то это касается и оставшихся 7-ми, включая панну.


Oтменяет ее как практику для практикующего. Но как безличный и результативный процесс который случился как результат упорного изучения и слушания Дхаммы.





> 1 общаться с правильными людьми
> 2 слушать Дхамму
> 3 правильное внимание
> 4 практиковать в соответствии с Дхаммой


Oдин фактор приводит к другому.  "Практика" это результат правильного внимания. 

Пытаясь быть кем то, включая "практикующим практику", это возрения о "Я".
С ложными взглядами, любая практика,э неправильная и любой "прогресс" это "прогресс в другую сторону".

Правильное Внимание -> Радость -> Восторг -> успокоения тела -> Счастье -> Сосредоточение ->знания и видения вещей какими они являются. -> отвращение -> безстрастие -> освобождения -> знание уничтожения загрязнений ума".  PTS D. 3.288 


Считать что "Я" могу что то сделать, например "Практиковать" или хоть как то повлиять на что то... Это саккаядиттхи.
Также может быть желание достичь чего то, "_Я хочу просвлететь, я хочу то и это состояние. Я практикую практику_."
А когда медитация идет не так как "я хочу" то может развится доса.  То есть при неумелой практике для практикующего развивается двойственость (я и практика), вера в "Я",  лобха и доса.

----------

Styeba (16.06.2010), Нея (24.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> А может он уже развил всё и вся, включая и джханы, как например, Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапутта - которых Будда в первую очередь захотел обучать? Вот так просто "был хорошим человеком с ложными взглядами и стал архатом" - это ж смешно. Тогда почти каждый должен становиться архатом -)



У Алары Калама и Удакка Рамапутта  было отличные внешние и внутрение условия. Было больше лесов и меньше искуственых звуков. Если у вас есть столько накоплений, возможностей и такая идеальная обстановка (_вы монах, живущий в пещере, без отвлекающих постороних звуков типа самолеты пролетающие над головой, без других монахов которые вас отвлекают_), то пожалуйста.

Если нет, то есть путь инсайта.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если нет, то есть путь инсайта.


Флаг вам в руки и барабан на шею (самолеты, видишь ли, ему мешают!).




> Было больше лесов и меньше искуственых звуков.


Лесов у нас хватает, и естественные звуки не лучше искуственных.

----------


## AlexТ

Когда некоторые медитируют, что они делают? Некоторые делают специальный ритуал, зажигают благоухающие палочки, делают поклоны Будде, зажигают свечки и садятся специально в лотос (хотя очень часто эта позиция неприятна для западенцев и может разрушать колени для не гибких). Вот окова «вера в ритуалы и обряды» развивается.

Некоторые стараются контролировать происходящее и входять в двойственость. «Практикующий и практика». 

Что они пытаются сделать сидя на полу? «Сейчас я буду развивать больше Кусала, и подавлять акусала качества. Надо чтоб было больше спокойствия, только тогда будет просветление. Надо сейчас не думать о будущем или прошлом. Надо сейчас перестать иметь любые мысли о настоящем и пребывать в настоящем моменте. Давайка перестану видить, слышать, думать, и.т.д. этой практикой »

И это все больше развивает илюзию контроля над происходящем. Любая вера о контроле это вера в Атта, в «Я» которое якобы владеет чем то.  Окова Сакаядиттхи развивается... 
Двойствиность «Практика и Практикующий» развивается, ложные взгляды растут  и истиный путь толькп удаляется.



Но если развивать мудрость (через слушание, изучение, и анализ Дхаммы) , то другие факторы пути сами возникнут когда на то будет достаточно понимания.  Чем мудрее человек, тем меньше глупых и отвлекающих мыслей.  Чем больше мудрости, тем больше правильных усилий, правильных действий, правильной сати, и правильной однонаправлености. Все это происходит через безличные причины, и без силового развития  «Я и моей практики».  Когда есть «силовая, форсированая»  попытка, то рядом присутствует идея о Я и о моем (мое усилие!).

----------

Нея (15.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемый, я спрошу, как вышеупомянутый персонаж из сутты: 

- у вас есть знание умов живых существ, что писать пространные телеги о том, кто и что делает? или это такой пересказ прочитанного от широты души?

----------


## AlexТ

> Уважаемый, я спрошу, как вышеупомянутый персонаж из сутты: 
> 
> - у вас есть знание умов живых существ, что писать пространные телеги о том, кто и что делает? или это такой пересказ прочитанного от широты души?


Часть я беру из личного опыта, часть из того что я наблюдал, часть из того что я читал, ну и анализ происходящего (я критикую не только других, но и себя тоже).

===

Если правильно понять знаменитую анатталакханну сутту, то станет понятно что мы не можем контролировать ни что.  Мы даже не можем контролировать возникновение  кусала или акусала качеств.  Попытка сконцентрироватся или ощутить спокойствие это исходит из заблуждении о Я который якобы может чем то владеть (_владеть вниманием, спокойствием, концентрацией_). Особенно если повезло в медитации и ум спокоен и однонаправлен то  что получается так это накачка идеи о контроле происходящего и ложные возрение что анатту и дуккхе лучше увидить только в определеных условиях. 

Характеристики Аничча, Дуккха и Анатта видны везде. Неважно если ум беспокойный или спокойный. Для начинающих беспокойный ум может быть даже лучше как "обьект" внимания - легче видится анатта и дуккха в нем. А блаженые состояния легко перепутать за Атту, Ниббану или цель. Большинство ложных взглядов в ДН1 сутта были базированы на достижении других состояний сознания (медитация).

----------


## AlexТ

Ответ на вопрос Зому: Каких Архатов было больше?






> For of these five hundred bhikkhus, Sāriputta, sixty bhikkhus are triple-knowledge
> bearers, sixty bhikkhus are bearers of the six direct knowledges, sixty bhikkhus are liberated in both ways, while the rest are liberated by wisdom.”
> SN 8.7 Pavāraṇā


И так из 500 монахов Архатов:
60 имели тройное сверх-знание
60 имели 6 абхиньа
60 были освобождены двумя способами (Ubhatobhaga).
Остальные (320) были освобождены только мудростью. (_Pa&#241;&#241;avimuttи Архат_).

То есть большинство Архатов не имели сверх способностей и может быть даже мирских джхан. 


Если это было так редко в тех идеальных условиях, то что насчет сейчас? На какое архатство мы можем надеятся? Конечно на самое доступное.

----------


## Zom

Я такого не спрашивал вообще-то ))
А без джхан архатов всё-таки нет.

----------


## До

> А без джхан архатов всё-таки нет.


_Бахия сутта_ все-таки есть.

----------


## Zom

Есть, но предыстории практики Бахии нет.
В Сутта-Нипате (5 глава) есть, к примеру, случаи, когда к Будде приходили люди уже с опытом 7 джханы..

----------

Нея (16.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я такого не спрашивал вообще-то ))
> А без джхан архатов всё-таки нет.



Есть такие Архаты!


В АН9.44 сказано про pa&#241;&#241;āvimutto архатов которые не прибывают в 1й или выше Джханы.

Только Ubhatobhāgavimutto Архаты пребывают  (_kāyena phusitvā viharati_)  в 1й и выше Джханы ощютив ее телом.



http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....045.than.html

----------


## AlexТ

> Есть, но предыстории практики Бахии нет.
> В Сутта-Нипате (5 глава) есть, к примеру, случаи, когда к Будде приходили люди уже с опытом 7 джханы..


Опыт с неправильными взглядами, это неправильный опыт уводящий от Дхаммы и усложняющий путь. Чем больше веры в "Я" и в "контроль" , тем тяжелее избавиться от него.  Часто практикующие только накачивают больше двойственых взглядов о "практики и практикующем" тем самым удаляясь от правильного пути.

----------


## Zom

> В АН9.44 сказано про pa&#241;&#241;āvimutto архатов которые не прибывают в 1й или выше Джханы.


Я уже приводил сутту где более подробно объясняется панньявимутто. Это такой, который достиг 4 джан, но не достиг восьми.
Кроме того - есть ещё много сутт, где сказано, что архат полностью развил сосредоточение (которое, будучи полным, как раз и определяется 4 джханами).

----------


## AlexТ

> Я уже приводил сутту где более подробно объясняется панньявимутто. Это такой, который достиг 4 джан, но не достиг восьми.
> Кроме того - есть ещё много сутт, где сказано, что архат полностью развил сосредоточение (которое, будучи полным, как раз и определяется 4 джханами).


He все сосредоточение является сверхмирской Джханой.

Как я сказал, самма-самадхи присутствует в момент маггапхала и этим этот фактор присутствует. Может это и есть различия двух типов архатсва.

Мирские джханы не обязательны, а наоборот могут быть вредными если сопутствуют с ложным взглядами и укрепляют их.

----------


## Zom

Ладно, идём по кругу...

)

----------


## До

> Есть, но предыстории практики Бахии нет.
> В Сутта-Нипате (5 глава) есть, к примеру, случаи, когда к Будде приходили люди уже с опытом 7 джханы..


1. Такая сутта есть, есть такой арахат. Смотрите внимательно - вы её отметаете только потому что она вам не нравится.

2. Предыстория такая -- "_You, Bahiya, are neither an arahant nor have you entered the path of arahantship. You don't even have the practice whereby you would become an arahant or enter the path of arahantship_." -- так можно сказать про практикующего джханы?

ps. 


> Ладно, идём по кругу... )


Alex, вам нужно не идти по кругу, а долбить один и тот же аргумент пока Zom его не заметит. Пример - Бахия сутта.

----------

Styeba (16.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

Zom,

Понимание во время слушания лекции может подавить 5 препятствий и развить все качества для Архатства:



> “When, bhikkhus, a noble disciple listens to the Dhamma with eager ears, attending to it as a matter of vital concern, directing his whole mind to it, on that occasion the five hindrances are not present in him; on that occasion the seven factors of enlightenment go to fulfilment by development. 
> *SN 46.38 (8) Without Hindrances*


И как раз мы часто читали о том как Монахи пробудились (развили все 7 факторов пробуждения) во время слушания Будды. Чем вам это не является путем Инсайта?

Они познают через мудрость а не через телесное ощущения пребывания в 1й или выше Джханы.



Правильные взгляди, правильное понимание не зависит от джхан



> (11) Others will have wrong views; we shall have right view here — thus effacement can be done.
> (19) Others will have wrong knowledge; we shall have right knowledge here — thus effacement can be done.


Ну а чем называются Джханы



> enters into the first absorption that is born of detachment, accompanied by thought-conception and discursive thinking, and filled with rapture and joy, and he then might think: 'I am abiding in effacement.' But in the Noble One's discipline it is not these [attainments] that are called 'effacement'; in the Noble One's discipline they are called 'abidings in ease here and now.
> 
> It may be that, by entirely transcending the sphere of nothingness, some monk enters and abides in the sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception; and he then might think: 'I am abiding in effacement.' But in the Noble One's discipline it is not these [attainments] that are called 'effacement'; in the Noble one's discipline they are called 'peaceful abidings.'
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....008.nypo.html


Заметьте, Джханы и Аруппа Джханы не являются отменoй чего то. Они просто являются легким и мирным пребыванием здесь и сейчас.

В АН4.41 описывается 4 развития самадхи. Джханы описываются отдельно от той самадхи которое ведет к разрушению оков.

Джханы так же описываются как приятное пребывание здесь и сейчас.



> This is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to a pleasant abiding in the here & now.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....041.than.html



Есть интересная сутта в СН




> “Those recluses and brahmins, Assaji, who regard concentration as the essence, who identify concentration with recluseship, failing to obtain concentration might think, ‘Let us not fall away!’ [и Будда обьяснил про характеристику 5 совокупностей]
> *SN22.88 (6) Assaji*


To есть концентрация (джханы в этом контексте) не являются основой аксетическтва. Понимание и Мудрость является самым главным фактором.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 1. Такая сутта есть, есть такой арахат. Смотрите внимательно - вы её отметаете только потому что она вам не нравится.
> 
> 2. Предыстория такая -- "_You, Bahiya, are neither an arahant nor have you entered the path of arahantship. You don't even have the practice whereby you would become an arahant or enter the path of arahantship_." -- так можно сказать про практикующего джханы?
> 
> ps. 
> Alex, вам нужно не идти по кругу, а долбить один и тот же аргумент пока Zom его не заметит. Пример - Бахия сутта.


Самое прикольное, что можно: пример двух учителей Бодхисаттвы Сидхартхи по практике однонаправленного сосредоточения, они тоже " are neither an arahant nor have you entered the path of arahantship. [U]You don't even have the practice whereby you would become an arahant or enter the path of arahantship"

Они тоже были
не архатыне вступили на путь архатстване знали о практиках, напрямую ведущих к архатству (дающих знание намы и рупы, а также их причин)

Самма-самадхи - это просто необходимый tool, который не является эсклюзивно буддийским (развитая до должного уровня эккагата - она и в Африке экагатта).

+ в соответсвии с Путем Старцев достаточнымм тулом в данном аспекте для практики Випассаны является уже *сосредоточение доступа*.

Если у человека достаточно развитые парамиты в прошлых жизнях, то почему бы ему не пробудиться и от пары строф, компенсировав отсутствие samma-ditthi?

P.S. Что за devata, о котором идет речь в сутте, пристыдивший ...?

P.S.S. По поводу "а может я, как Бахия" Лонченпа (чак цел ло!) говорил, что такие люди отличаются тем, что достигают результата в практиках *быстро*. Т.е. для Бахии не составило бы труда освоить джаны, получи он такое учение в его последней жизни.

И пример ученичества Бодхисаттвы Сидхартхи до дерева Бодхи это подтверждает. Причем после принятия решения о открытой проповеди Дхаммы куда отправился Будда? Отправился к своим наставникам в практике однонаправленного сосредоточения! Наверное, они выглядели очень подходяще для восприятия БВП.

----------

Zom (16.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

Кстати ещё в этой сутте говорится что Бахия уже считал себя архатом. Подобный случай был и с Урувелла-Кассапой, который тоже себя уже считал архатом. Только в случае с Урувеллой о нём известно больше, чем о Бахии, и очевидно, что он развил всё что только можно, включая и джханы, поскольку творил чудеса на невообразимом уровне. И после встречи с Буддой стал архатом тоже мгновенно - заслышав всего одну коротенькую огненную проповедь. И в его случае тоже звучала фраза, что он ни архат, ни шёл по пути архатства:



> Finally the Buddha decided to startle him by declaring that he was not an arahant, neither did the way he followed lead to arahantship.






> Смотрите внимательно - вы её отметаете только потому что она вам не нравится.


В очередной раз попрошу не определять что мне нравится, а что не нравится, следите внимательно.

----------


## AlexТ

> + в соответсвии с Путем Старцев достаточнымм тулом в данном аспекте для практики Випассаны является уже *сосредоточение доступа*.
> 
> .


A я не отрицаю сосредоточение доступа.  Это важный фактор присутствующий в благих моментах ума, развивается с инсайтом.  Как я говорил, момент маггапхала является очень сконцентрированым моментом. Его я не отрицал и не отрицаю.

Что я отрицаю так это необходимость мирских джхан до развития инсайта.

----------


## PampKin Head

> A я не отрицаю сосредоточение доступа.  Это важный фактор присутствующий в благих моментах ума, развивается с инсайтом.  Как я говорил, момент маггапхала является очень сконцентрированым моментом. Его я не отрицал и не отрицаю.
> 
> Что я отрицаю так это необходимость мирских джхан до развития инсайта.


аргумент "в момент маггапхала samma-samadhi достигается автоматически" опровергается тем, что это может касаться и всех остальных семи аспектов БВПнеобходимость samma-samadhi (а оно и определяется как джаны) преподано Буддой в БВП как обязательный элементв случаях, приводимых вами, нет указаний на уровень экагатты, которым обладали ставшие Архатами (посему странно, что вы априори их уравниваете с обычными людьми, обладающими слабой экагатой)

Если у вас есть особое определение samma-samadhi, то приведите его пожалуйста.

----------


## AlexТ

> [LIST][*]аргумент "в момент маггапхала samma-samadhi достигается автоматически" опровергается тем, что это может касаться и всех остальных семи аспектов БВП


A так оно и есть. И не только Б8П но и все 37 факторов пробуждения. 





> [*]необходимость samma-samadhi (а оно и определяется как джаны) преподано Буддой в БВП как обязательный элемент


Это 8й фактор в Б8П.  1й фактор это самма-диттхи. 




> "In a person of right view, right resolve comes into being. In a person of right resolve, right speech. In a person of right speech, right action. In a person of right action, right livelihood. In a person of right livelihood, right effort. In a person of right effort, right mindfulness. In a person of right mindfulness, right concentration.
> 
> In a person of wrong view, wrong resolve comes into being. In a person of wrong resolve, wrong speech. In a person of wrong speech, wrong action. In a person of wrong action, wrong livelihood. In a person of wrong livelihood, wrong effort. In a person of wrong effort, wrong mindfulness. In a person of wrong mindfulness, wrong concentration. In a person of wrong concentration, wrong knowledge. In a person of wrong knowledge, wrong release.
> 
> "This is how from wrongness comes failure, not success."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....103.than.html


Samma-Samādhi обусловлено правильными взглядами (и другими причинами). Уже в этот момент самма-самадхи  не является мирской самадхи, а достигается Арийцем.





> Если у вас есть особое определение samma-samādhi, то приведите его пожалуйста.


Оно может длится секунду. 




> 426. If he develops right concentration for the fraction of a second...
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...mmapali-e.html


Это и случилось с Бахией в момент слушания Дхаммы Будды. В тот момент самадхи было правильное. Если даже у Бахии было самадхи до встречи с Буддой то оно могло быть только неправильным. АН 10.103




> Through hearing this brief explanation of the Dhamma from the Blessed One, the mind of Bahiya of the Bark-cloth right then and there was released from the effluents through lack of clinging/sustenance. Having exhorted Bahiya of the Bark-cloth with this brief explanation of the Dhamma, the Blessed One left.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.than.html



Самадхи как способность (samādhi-indriya) не обязательно достигает джхан.




> Katama' ca bhikkhave samādhindriyaṃ? Idha bhikkhave ariyasāvako vossaggārammaṇaṃ karitvā labhati samādhiṃ labhati cittassa ekaggataṃ. Idaṃ bhikkhave samādhindriyaṃ. SN 48:9-10/V 197-98
> 
> And what, monks, is the faculty of concentration? Here, monks, a noble disciple gains concentration, gains one-pointedness of mind, having made release the object. This is called the faculty of concentration." - Перевод Бхикхы Бодхи




Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапута достигли 7-8 Джхан. И что, стали они святыми, стали они на путь?  Нет, они переродились в аруппа лока и будут там десятки тысяч махакапп без возможности услышать дхамму и пробудиться.


В суттах Джханы называются



> in the Noble One's discipline they are called 'abidings in ease here and now.
> В дисциплине Благородного они (джханы) называются пребыванием в легкости (_я бы сказал в 'кайфе'_) здесь и сейчас.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....008.nypo.html

----------


## До

> Самое прикольное, что можно: пример двух учителей Бодхисаттвы Сидхартхи по практике однонаправленного сосредоточения, они тоже " are neither an arahant nor have you entered the path of arahantship. [U]You don't even have the practice whereby you would become an arahant or enter the path of arahantship"


Нельзя, следовательно все прочие аргменты отпадают.




> Самма-самадхи - это просто необходимый tool, который не является эсклюзивно буддийским


Самма-самадхи, это 8БП (см. MN 117).



> The Blessed One said: "Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness — is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions.





> (развитая до должного уровня эккагата - она и в Африке экагатта).


Самма-самадхи, это не просто экаггата, а как в цитате - ум когда в нем собраны все факторы 8БП, (т.е. нет отвлечения от пути).




> Если у человека достаточно развитые парамиты в прошлых жизнях, то почему бы ему не пробудиться и от пары строф, компенсировав отсутствие samma-ditthi?


Так джхана, вроде, не входит в парами.

Но, если признать как аргумент развитие в прошлой жизни, то если один смог, то и другие смогут, следовательно есть арахаты без джхан. (Просто джхану они развили в прошлой жизни.)




> Смотрите внимательно - вы её отметаете только потому что она вам не нравится.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  В очередной раз попрошу не определять что мне нравится, а что не нравится, следите внимательно.


Новый прием в споре - обвинение в нечистоплотной дискусии, когда нечего возразить?




> Finally the Buddha decided to startle him by declaring that he was not an arahant, neither did the way he followed lead to arahantship.


А как же джханы (которые он развил) тождественные самма-самадхи - неужели не ведут к архатству? Самма-самадхи не часть ли 8Б пути???

----------


## AlexТ

Еще интересная вещь о прошлых накоплениях.

10 Парамит (_dasa pāramiyo_) в Тхераваде не содержат Джхану или Самадхи-Парамиту.

Dāna, Sīla , Nekkhamma, Pa&#241;&#241;ā ,  Viriya, Khanti ,  Sacca , Adhiṭṭhāna , Mettā, Upekkhā   парамиты.


О Бахие было сказано что он :




> Devata: "You, Bahiya, are neither an arahant nor have you entered the path of arahantship. You don't even have the practice whereby you would become an arahant or enter the path of arahantship."



Об Алара Каламe и Удакке Рамапутте, Будда сказал:



> "In this way did Alara Kalama, my teacher, place me, his pupil, on the same level with himself and pay me great honor. But the thought occurred to me, 'This Dhamma leads not to disenchantment, to dispassion, to cessation, to stilling, to direct knowledge, to Awakening, nor to Unbinding, but only to reappearance in the dimension of nothingness.' So, dissatisfied with that Dhamma, I left.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....026.than.html


Их практика не ведет к Ниббане, а только к перерождению в Аруппа Локе.


Так что даже если Бахия имел мирские Джханы, то они
1) Не являются путем к Ниббане
2) Не являются верным путем.
3) Не являются ни одной Парамитoй.

----------


## PampKin Head

> О Бахие было сказано что он :
> 
> Об Алара Каламe и Удакке Рамапутте, Будда сказал:
> 
> 
> Их практика не ведет к Ниббане, а только к перерождению в Аруппа Локе.
> 
> 
> Так что даже если Бахия имел мирские Джханы, то они
> ...


Осталось ответить на один вопрос: *почему Он именно их пошел искать, чтобы изложить Дхамму после принятия решения учить?* Какие то левые парни... А в списке то было богато у него наставников (и голым ходил, и мочу пил и далее по списку; без наставников в таких зачетных делах, наверное, не обошлось).

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....026.than.html



> "*Then the thought occurred to me, 'To whom should I teach the Dhamma first?* _Who will quickly understand this Dhamma?_' Then the thought occurred to me, 'This *Alara Kalama is wise, competent, intelligent. He has long had little dust in his eyes. What if I were to teach him the Dhamma first? He will quickly understand this Dhamma*.' Then devas came to me and said, 'Lord, Alara Kalama died seven days ago.' And knowledge & vision arose within me: 'Alara Kalama died seven days ago.' The thought occurred to me, '*A great loss has Alara Kalama suffered. If he had heard this Dhamma, he would have quickly understood it*.'
> 
> "Then the thought occurred to me, 'To whom should I teach the Dhamma first? Who will quickly understand this Dhamma?' Then the thought occurred to me, 'This *Uddaka Ramaputta is wise, competent, intelligent. He has long had little dust in his eyes. What if I were to teach him the Dhamma first? He will quickly understand this Dhamma*.' Then devas came to me and said, 'Lord, Uddaka Ramaputta died last night.' And knowledge & vision arose within me: 'Uddaka Ramaputta died last night.' The thought occurred to me, '*A great loss has Uddaka Ramaputta suffered. If he had heard this Dhamma, he would have quickly understood it*.'


И было бы на 2 Архата больше. И была бы еще пара историй на тему "как становятся Архатами, выслушав пару строф".

----------


## AlexТ

> Осталось ответить на один вопрос: *почему Он именно их пошел искать, чтобы изложить Дхамму после принятия решения учить?* Какие то левые парни... А в списке то было богато у него наставников (и голым ходил, и мочу пил и далее по списку; без наставников в таких зачетных делах, наверное, не обошлось).


Хоть они следовали ложному пути (развивали достижение Я), у них было достаточно накопленой обще человеческой мудрости и других мирских благих качеств чтоб после услышания Будды исправиться.  Многие из 10 парамит у них могли быть развиты.

Или же Будда хотел с них начать так как они были менее худы чем другие его товарищи.


Насчет быстоты понимания и мало песка в глазах.  
*Они наверняка развили многие из 10 парамит. Единственое что, у них было ложные возрения (относительно Я) и их развитые качества шли не туда.*


НО -  Их мудрость могла не быть зависима от мирских Джхан. Мирские Джханы не являются Парамитами.



10 Парамит (dasa pāramiyo) в Тхераваде не содержат Джхану или Самадхи-Парамиту.

Dāna, Sīla , Nekkhamma, Pa&#241;&#241;ā , Viriya, Khanti , Sacca , Adhiṭṭhāna , Mettā, Upekkhā парамиты.


Его учителя наверное имели много Щедрости, Нравствености, Отрешения (от 5 чувств но не от аруппа локи),  Усилия, Терпения, Правды, Мудрости (до определеного уровня, но не для анатта),  детерминации, Любящей Доброты и спокойствия.

----------


## Zom

> О Бахие было сказано что он :


Про Урувелла Кассапу то ж самое было сказано, но джханы он развил.

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Some chief disciples will also have received a definite prophecy*; for example, *the Venerables Sāriputta and Mahāmoggallāna had received one from Anomadassī  Buddha*. Also great disciples will sometimes have received a definite prophecy;* the Venerables Kassapa and Ānanda had received one from Padumuttara Buddha*. In our Buddha’s time, all these disciples became arahants possessed of the Four Analytical Knowledges.
> 
> *This type of arahants will also have been skilful in Samatha-Vipassanā up to the Knowledge of Equanimity Towards Formations (sa&#239;khārupekkhā &#241;ā&#245;a), in times of many previous Buddhas*; this is a law of nature. Even so, from the time of their definite prophecy till the time of our Buddha, some of them were sometimes reborn in one of the four woeful states, because of unwholesome kamma, sometimes together with our bodhisatta. This is the nature of a chief or great disciple.


...



> Even after the definite prophecy, they must continue to develop the ten pāramī s on the three levels: 
> 
> 1.  The ten basic pāramī s1
> ....................................................................... (pāramī) 
> Giving up their sons, daughters, wives and external property.   
> 2.  The ten medium pāramī s........................................................... (upapāramī)   
> Giving up their limbs and organs, such as eyes and hands.   
> 3.  The ten superior pāramī s............................................. (paramattha pāramī) 
> Giving up their life. 
> ...


...




> *If those who practise in this dispensation do not attain Nibbāna, it is because their pāramī s have not yet matured*. The reason may 
> also be that they have received a definite prophecy from a previous Buddha, *or have made an aspiration to escape from the round of rebirths (sa§sāra) in a future dispensation such as Arimetteyya Buddha’s*. For example, there were two thousand bhikkhunī s, all ordinary arahants, who attained Parinibbāna on the same day as Yasodharā. *They had, during Dī pa&#239; kara Buddha’s time, made an aspiration to escape from the round of rebirths (sa§sāra) in the dispensation of Sakyamuni Buddha*, which would be four incalculables and one hundred thousand aeons later. To become an ordinary arahant does not require that one cultivate one’s pārāmis for that long, but these two thousand bhikkhunis had remained in the round of rebirths for that long period because of their aspiration only, not because of a definite prophecy.

----------


## AlexТ

> Про Урувелла Кассапу то ж самое было сказано, но джханы он развил.


Джханы не являются парамитой. Они не являются необходимым условием для правильных взглядов. 


10 Парамит (_dasa pāramiyo_) в Тхераваде не содержат Джхану или Самадхи-Парамиту.  А мудрость (_Pa&#241;&#241;ā_) входит в парамиты.
Это говорит что мирская Джхана это хорошая, но не обязательная, добавка.  "Bonus!".



PampkinHead

A  ступени инсайта не зависят от  Самадхи на уровне Джханы.  Путь сухого инсайта тоже развивает няны, включая маггапхалу. Maggaphala момент является что то типа сверхмирской Джханы, так что все факторы 8ного пути включены. 

Тот кто следует "сухому инсайту" не начинает с Джхан, а сразу начинает изучать  характеристику намарупы как аничча, дуккха, анатта. *Это тоже bhavana.* Toлько для минимального (но более достижимого) уровня Архата.


А слово Bhavana включает в себя многое.  Даже при слушание сутты можно его развить до Архатства.  Те Архаты которые освобождены дважды могли развить мирские джханы в прошлых жизнях. Как некоторые главные Архаты Будды.

----------


## PampKin Head

> A ступени инсайта не зависят от Самадхи на уровне Джханы. Путь сухого инсайта тоже развивает няны, включая маггапхалу. Maggaphala момент является что то типа сверхмирской Джханы, так что все факторы 8ного пути включены.


Они зависят от экагатты уровня джан. Иначе _инсайт_ той же умственного и ее причин йогину будет просто не доступен.






> Тот кто следует "сухому инсайту" не начинает с Джхан, а сразу начинает изучать характеристику намарупы как аничча, дуккха, анатта. Это тоже bhavana. Toлько для минимального (но более достижимого) уровня Архата.


...
_Then let us discuss the momentary concentration in Vipassanā. It is discussed in the section on ānāpānasati (mindfulness-of-breathing) of the Visuddhi Magga.

Here you should know that Vipassanā momentary concentration is seeing thoroughly the impermanent, suffering, and non-self nature of ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes. Without seeing ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes, how can there be Vipassanā momentary concentration? It is impossible. When a Samatha-vehicle yogi wants to practise Vipassanā, who has attained ānāpānā jhāna enters the first jhāna. This is Samatha. He emerges from it, and discerns the thirty-four mental formations of the first jhāna, and then impermanence, suffering or non-
self by seeing the arising and passing-away nature of those jhāna formations (jhāna dhamma). He does the same with the second jhāna, etc. 

At the time of discerning there is still concentration. He concentrates on the impermanent, suffering, or non-self nature of those jhāna formations. His concentration is at that time deep and profound, and does not go to other objects. This is momentary concentration, because the object ismomentary; as soon as it arises, it passes away. 

In the same way, when a yogi is practising Vipassanā to see either the impermanent, suffering, or non-self nature of ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes, then usually his mind does not leave the object. His mind has sunk into one of the characteristics. This is also called momentary concentration. If a yogi can see ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes thoroughly and clearly, without having done any Samatha meditation, it is of course not necessary for him to practise Samatha meditation. If not, he should cultivate one of the Samatha meditation subjects, and develop sufficient concentration so as to be able to see ultimate mentality-materiality and their causes._

----------


## AlexТ

> Nyanaponika Thera also points out that in some respects the method of bare insight is better suited to our contemporary times. In this busy age it is very difficult to find the conditions necessary for perfecting the absorptions. In his words:
> 
> We have to face the fact that, in this hectic and noisy age of ours, the natural quietude of mind, the capacity for higher degrees of concentration, and the requisite external conditions to cultivate both, have greatly decreased, compared with the days of old. This holds good not only for the West, but also, though in a lesser degree, for the East, and even for a not inconsiderable section of Buddhist monkhood. The principal conditions required for cultivating the absorptions are seclusion and noiselessness; and these are very rare commodities nowadays. In addition, environment and education have produced an increasing number of those types who will naturally be more attracted by, and adapted to, the direct development of Insight.
> 
> Under such circumstances, it would amount to a neglect of promising roads of progress if one were to insist rigidly on an exclusive approach through the absorptions, instead of making use of a method emphatically recommended by the Buddha himself: a method which is more easily adaptable to the current inner and outer conditions, and yet leads to the aspired goal. (The Heart of Buddhist Meditation, p. 104)
> http://www.vipassanadhura.com/jhana.html








> Pampkin Head цитата:
> If those who practise in this dispensation do not attain Nibbāna, it is because their pāramī s have not yet matured. The reason may
> also be that they have received a definite prophecy from a previous Buddha, or have made an aspiration to escape from the round of rebirths (sa§sāra) in a future dispensation such as Arimetteyya Buddha’s. For example, there were two thousand bhikkhunī s, all ordinary arahants, who attained Parinibbāna on the same day as Yasodharā. They had, during Dī pa&#239; kara Buddha’s time, made an aspiration to escape from the round of rebirths (sa§sāra) in the dispensation of Sakyamuni Buddha, which would be four incalculables and one hundred thousand aeons later. To become an ordinary arahant does not require that one cultivate one’s pārāmis for that long, but these two thousand bhikkhunis had remained in the round of rebirths for that long period because of their aspiration only, not because of a definite prophecy.



A Какие парамиты существуют? 

10 Парамит (_dasa pāramiyo_) в Тхераваде не содержат Джхану или Самадхи-Парамиту

Щедрость(_Dāna_), Нравственость (_Sīla_), Отрешение (_Nekkhamma_), Мудрость (_Pa&#241;&#241;ā_), Усилие (_Viriya_), Терпение (_Khanti_), Правдливость (_Sacca_), Детерминация (_Adhiṭṭhāna_), Любящея Доброта (_Mettā_) и спокойствие (_Upekkhā_).




*Путь сухого Инсайта, путь парами, не содержит мирских Джан!*


А современого учителя, я не считаю непогрешимым источником Буддизма.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Путь сухого Инсайта, путь парами, не содержит мирских Джан!
> 
> А современого учителя, я не считаю непогрешимым источником Буддизма.


У меня вопрос: и что с того, что некий _путь сухого инсайта_ не содержит джан? У меня такое впечатление, что вы джан боитесь, как какой то неизлечимой венерической болезни!




> А современого учителя, я не считаю непогрешимым источником Буддизма.


Да кто бы сомневался, когда под рукой источник любого правильного понимания - сам, все четко понимающий...




> Nyanaponika Thera also points out that in some respects the method of bare insight is better suited to our contemporary times. In this busy age it is very difficult to find the conditions necessary for perfecting the absorptions. In his words:


Не понял. На основании чего стоит верить частному мнению Ньянапоники Тхеры? Есть примеры, совершенно опровергающие  подобные заявления!

http://www.paauk.org/files/newbook.html



> *Jhanas Advice from Two Spiritual Friends by Stephen Snyder and Tina Rasmussen presents the ancient practices of the jhanas as experienced by two Western practitioners. The authors, taught personally by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw, completed all eight jhanas and other meditation practices under his guidance.* Their book begins with the preliminary practices and then proceeds through each of the eight jhanas and accompanying practices, including tips and pointers for the reader. 
> 
> Jhanas Advice from Two Spiritual Friends has been endorsed by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw who carefully reviewed the manuscript. The Sayadaw's suggestions have been incorporated into the book.


Может чего в _консерватории_ поправить, а не лить слезы _по временам упадка Дхаммы_?

----------


## Zom

> 10 Парамит (dasa pāramiyo) в Тхераваде не содержат Джхану или Самадхи-Парамиту. А мудрость (Pa&#241;&#241;ā) входит в парамиты.
> Это говорит что мирская Джхана это хорошая, но не обязательная, добавка. "Bonus!".


Про десять парамит в суттах вообще ничего нет. Зато про джахны есть - весь канон пестрит. Особенно выделяется фраза в конце ряда сутт - "_Практикуйте джхану монахи, не будьте беспечны, не впадайте потом в сожаление. Таково наше послание вам_".

Ну и конечно моя любимая Дхаммапада 372:

"Natthi jhanam apannassa
panna natthi ajhayato
yamhi jhananca panna ca 
sa ve nibbanasantike."

Нет джахны без мудрости.
Нет мудрости без джханы.
Но у кого джхана и мудрость
Тот стоит на пороге ниббаны

----------


## AlexТ

> У меня вопрос: и что с того, что некий _путь сухого инсайта_ не содержит джан? У меня такое впечатление, что вы джан боитесь, как какой то неизлечимой венерической болезни!


Насчет Джхан:
Конечно хорошо если человек может в них входить имея уже 10 парамит.

Конечно Архат который имеет способность легко достигать джханы и аруппы, более выше чем простой Архат.

Но, достичь джханы очень тяжело. Время использованое для их достижения могло быть лучше использовано. Многие из нас не являются Индийскими аскетами живущими в лесу которые развили мирские джханы и после этого встретили Буддизм. 

Вы читали 18 недостатков монастыря и 10 препятствий? Многие ли могут выполнить эти требования?  Для сухого инсайта это не припятствия (кроме 10го).




> Один из ста или тысячи может достичь предваряющию стадию.
> Один из ста или тысячи может достичь знал.
> Один из ста или тысячи может растянуть знак.
> Один из ста или тысячи может достичь абсорбцию (в джхану).
> *VsM XII,8*






> _These are: largeness, newness, dilapidatedness, a nearby road, a pond, [edible] leaves, flowers, fruits, famousness, a nearby city, nearby timber trees, nearby arable fields, presence of incompatible persons, a nearby port of entry, nearness to the border countries, nearness to the frontier of a kingdom, unsuitability, lack of good friends. [119] One with any of these faults is not favourable. He should not live there.  _ 
> *-VsM IV, 2*





> _A dwelling, family, and gain, а class, and building too as fifth, And travel, kin, affliction, books, And supernormal powers: ten._
> *VsM III,29*


У вас есть эти условия для выполнения Джханы?

Развитие Джхан имеет много опасностей

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но, достичь джханы очень тяжело. Время использованое для их достижения могло быть лучше использовано. Многие из нас не являются Индийскими аскетами живущими в лесу которые развили мирские джханы и после этого встретили Буддизм.


...




> Jhanas Advice from Two Spiritual Friends by Stephen Snyder and Tina Rasmussen presents the ancient practices of the jhanas as experienced by two Western practitioners. The authors, taught personally by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw, completed all eight jhanas and other meditation practices under his guidance.[/B] Their book begins with the preliminary practices and then proceeds through each of the eight jhanas and accompanying practices, including tips and pointers for the reader. 
> 
> Jhanas Advice from Two Spiritual Friends has been endorsed by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw who carefully reviewed the manuscript. The Sayadaw's suggestions have been incorporated into the book


 




> *Stephen Snyder*
> ... 
> *Stephen attended the two-month retreat with Ven. Pa Auk Sayadaw in 2005. He completed the entire Samatha path as presented by Ven. Pa Auk Sayadaw, becoming first American male to complete this attainment.* Stephen is the co-author of the book, Practicing the Jhanas, published by Shambhala Publications. Stephen has been authorized to teach by Ven. Pa Auk Sayadaw, and works as a spiritual mentor, professional coach, mediator, and lawyer. You can reach him at enohoe@yahoo.com.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tina Rasmussen*
> ...
> *In 2005, Tina attended the 2-month jhana retreat with Ven. Pa Auk Sayadaw, who ordained her as a Theravada Buddhist nun. During the retreat, Tina became the first American and the first Western woman to complete the entire Samatha path in the lineage of Ven. Pa Auk Sayadaw.* Tina is the co-author of the book, Practicing the Jhanas, published by Shambhala Publications. Tina has been authorized to teach by Ven. Pa Auk Sayadaw, and works as a spiritual mentor, professional coach, and OD consultant.  You can reach her at RasmussenT@aol.com.


...




> У вас есть эти условия для выполнения Джханы?
> Развитие Джхан имеет много опасностей


Пошли запугивания. ) Можете написать по двум вышеприведенным майлам и спросить, как удалось им собрать все условия, которыми вы стращаете, и как удалось  избежать опасностей.

Советую начать: "Считаю, что вы обманули Паок Саяду, ибо джаны реализовать невозможно... Сухой инсайт рулец! А вы потратили время зря и пребываете в заблуждениях!"

----------


## Zom

> Развитие Джхан имеет много опасностей


В суттах также нет этого.

----------


## Zom

И ещё по теме:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....029.than.html

"Есть жрецы и отшельники, заявляющие о наибольшей духовной чистоте.
И среди жрецов и отшельников, заявляющих о наибольшей духовной чистоте, вот какие являются наивысшими: те, что преодолев основу "ничто", входят и пребывают в сфере ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия (8 джхана), и кто напрямую реализовав и познав это, обучают своей Дхамме".

----------


## AlexТ

> Про десять парамит в суттах вообще ничего нет. Зато про джахны есть - весь канон пестрит. Особенно выделяется фраза в конце ряда сутт - "_Практикуйте джхану монахи, не будьте беспечны, не впадайте потом в сожаление. Таково наше послание вам_".
> 
> Ну и конечно моя любимая Дхаммапада 372:


Там  говориться о сверхмирской Джхане а не об мирской Джхане типа той что достигли Два Учителя и пребывали на ложном пути.


Taкже, что такое самма-самадхи?



> Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness — is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions...
> 
> In one of right view, right resolve comes into being. In one of right resolve, right speech comes into being. In one of right speech, right action... In one of right action, right livelihood... In one of right livelihood, right effort... In one of right effort, right mindfulness... In one of right mindfulness, right concentration... In one of right concentration, right knowledge... In one of right knowledge, right release comes into being. Thus the learner is endowed with eight factors, and the arahant with ten.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....117.than.html

----------


## Zom

> Там говориться о сверхмирской Джхане а не об мирской Джхане


Увы, там нет слова "сверхмирская". А джхана по суттам определяется однозначно. Никакой "сверхмирской" джханы в суттах также нет.




> Два Учителя и пребывали на ложном пути.


Неплохой ложный путь, что Будда объявил их наивысшими в духовной чистоте (среди всех возможных аскетов и отшельников)...

----------


## PampKin Head

Ну *человек просто уверен, что джаны реализовать невозможно*, следовательно и время на это тратить не надо!

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...dhi/index.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....008.than.html
*samma-samadhi*



> "And what is right concentration? There is the case where a monk — quite withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful (mental) qualities — enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of composure, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance. With the fading of rapture, he remains equanimous, mindful, & alert, and senses pleasure with the body. He enters & remains in the third jhana, of which the Noble Ones declare, 'Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding.' With the abandoning of pleasure & pain — as with the earlier disappearance of elation & distress — he enters & remains in the fourth jhana: purity of equanimity & mindfulness, neither pleasure nor pain. This is called *right concentration*.

----------


## Zom

> Ну человек просто уверен, что джаны реализовать невозможно, следовательно и время на это тратить не надо!


Это плохое воззрение :-/  Фактически отказ от 8 ступени Благородного Пути. А без восьмой ступени никогда не получить 9 и 10 результативные факторы - Правильное Знание и Правильное Освобождение, которыми и наделён архат.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это плохое воззрение :-/  Фактически отказ от 8 ступени Благородного Пути. А без восьмой ступени никогда не получить 9 и 10 результативные факторы - Правильное Знание и Правильное Освобождение, которыми и наделён архат.


Как только человек найдет наставника со знанием текстов и реальным опытом практики, перестанет считать, что чтение сутт - это и есть их понимание... все изменится.

Признаком этого будет смена ника: с AlexTheGreat на JustAlex. )

----------


## AlexТ

> Увы, там нет слова "сверхмирская". А джхана по суттам определяется однозначно. Никакой "сверхмирской" джханы в суттах также нет.


Буддийская Джхана входит в самма-самадхи. Правильно?


А что такое самма-самадхи?



> Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness — is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions...
> 
> In one of right view, right resolve comes into being. In one of right resolve, right speech comes into being. In one of right speech, right action... In one of right action, right livelihood... In one of right livelihood, right effort... In one of right effort, right mindfulness... In one of right mindfulness, right concentration... In one of right concentration, right knowledge... In one of right knowledge, right release comes into being. Thus the learner is endowed with eight factors, and the arahant with ten.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....117.than.html


Она зависит от правильных взглядов, то что постороние Аскеты не имели.

А ступени Благородного 8ного пути являются сверхмирскими.

----------


## AlexТ

> ...
>  
> 
> ...
> 
> Пошли запугивания. ) Можете написать по двум вышеприведенным майлам и спросить, как удалось им собрать все условия, которыми вы стращаете, и как удалось  избежать опасностей.



A) Я не говорил что джханы невозможны. Я только говорил что их трудно достичь.

Б) У меня есть книга этих двух медитаторов.    Меня лично поразило что они такие мастера медитации, всех 8и джхан, и что?


Stephan Snyder работает адвокатом...
Тина бизнесс консультант... Была бхикхуней...  

Они женатые...

Обучают джане по телефону за цену 75$-150$  US  долларов в час...




> Spiritual guidance is offerred via phone calls of either 30 minutes or 1 hour, either as needed or on a regularly scheduled basis. Regularly scheduled calls can be every two weeks or monthly. One-on-one sessions are offered on a sliding scale of $75 to $150 per hour. For half an hour, the fee is $45 to $70. Payment is made in advance via PayPal, using the button below. Please enter the amount appropriate for your session.
> http://www.jhanasadvice.com/id4.html



Я лично был очень разочарован...



Я не знаю если они достигли настоящей джханы или что то приблезительно ей. В любом случае, сколько людей достигших настоящюю джханы?

Какие шансы у нас?



> Один из ста или тысячи может достичь предваряющию стадию.
> Один из ста или тысячи может достичь знак.
> Один из ста или тысячи может растянуть знак.
> Один из ста или тысячи может достичь абсорбцию (в джхану).
> *VsM XII,8*


И эти ступени относятся к медитирующим монахам. 



Преимущество сухого инсайта в том что его больше людей могут достичь

Так как ступени инсайта не зависят от предварительной Самадхи на уровне Джханы. Путь сухого инсайта тоже развивает няны, включая маггапхалу. Maggaphala момент является что то типа сверхмирской Джханы, так что все факторы 8ного пути включены.

Тот кто следует "сухому инсайту" не начинает с Джхан, а сразу начинает изучать характеристику намарупы как аничча, дуккха, анатта. Это тоже bhavana. Toлько для минимального (но более достижимого) уровня Архата.

----------


## PampKin Head

*VsM XII,8* - это, кстати, раздел о сиддхах  + о практике касин, которая *трудна для начинающих* и, соответсвенно, достижение джан *таким способом* затруднено.




> (x) Attaining the first jhana in the earth kasina [375] and then attaining the others in that same kasina is called transposition of factors.
> (xi) Attaining the first jhana in the earth kasina and then that same jhana in the water kasina ... in the white kasina is called transposition of
> object, (xii) Transposition of object and factors together takes place in the following way: he attains the first jhana in the earth kasina, the
> second jhana in the water kasina, the third in the fire kasina, the fourth in the air kasina, the base consisting of boundless space by removing the
> blue kasina, the base consisting of boundless consciousness [arrived at] from the yellow kasina, the base consisting of nothingness from the kasina, and the base consisting of neither perception nor non-perception from the white kasina. This is called transposition of factors and object.
> 
> (xiii) The defining of only the jhana factors by defining the first jhana as five-factored, the second as three-factored, the third as two factored, and likewise the fourth, the base consisting of boundless space, ... and the base consisting of neither perception nor non-perception, is
> called definition of factors, (xiv) Likewise, the defining of only the object as 'This is the earth kasina', 'This is the water kasina' ... 'This is the white kasina', is called definition of object. Some would also have 'defining of factors and object'; but since that is not given in the commentaries it is certainly not a heading in the development.
> 
>  It is not possible for a meditator to begin to accomplish transformation by supernormal power unless he has previously completed his development by controlling his mind in these fourteen ways.* Now the kasina preliminary work is difficult for a beginner* and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it. The arousing of the sign is difficult for one who has done the preliminary work and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it. To extend the sign when it has arisen and to reach absorption is difficult and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it. To tame one's mind in the fourteen ways after reaching absorption is difficult and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it.* The transformation by supernormal power* after training one's mind in the fourteen ways is difficult and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it. Rapid response after attaining transformation is difficult and only one in a hundred or a thousand can do it.


Не надо обобщать вышеприведенное на всю практику однонаправленного сосредоточения. Есть аналогичное про анапану? 

Вас никто не понуждает  это делать таким образом, а достичь концентрации доступа или первой джаны анапаной и перейти к качественной практике Випассаны.



см. слева

P.S. Благо дело, До все это оцифровал и проверить не составляет труда.




> Я лично был очень разочарован...


Чемодан-вокзал-Бирма.

----------


## AlexТ

> *VsM XII,8* - это, кстати, раздел о сиддхах  + о практике касин, которая *трудна для начинающих* и, соответсвенно, достижение джан *таким способом* затруднено.
> 
> Не надо обобщать вышеприведенное на всю практику однонаправленного сосредоточения. Есть аналогичное про анапану?



По Висдхимагге для достижения Джхан нужно пройти ступени каждую которую только 1 из 100 или 1 из 1000 может сделать. Эти ступени необходимы для джхан, из которых потом можно развивать сидхи.

Это не относится только к Сиддхи. Заметьте, я приводил примеры до мастерства Джханы, я не цитировал про сидхи.

Насчет анапанасати есть такое мнение что она ЕЩЕ тяжелее чем касины. 


Далее. Человек должен быть честными с самим собой. Находится ли он в идеальных внутрених и внешних условиях? Конечно может быть есть такие люди которые имеют хорошое здоровье, они монахи живущие в пещере, не обремены монашеским делам, которые имеют правильный темперамент и может быть могут достичь джханы.




> * 10 Качеств неподходящих монастырей:*
> These are: largeness, newness, dilapidatedness, a nearby road, a pond, [edible] leaves, flowers, fruits, famousness, a nearby city, nearby timber trees, nearby arable fields, presence of incompatible persons, a nearby port of entry, nearness to the border countries, nearness to the frontier of a kingdom, unsuitability, lack of good friends. One with any of these faults is not favourable. He should not live there. *-VsM IV, 2*
> 
> Они: большой размер, новый монастырь, обветшалость, есть дорога в близи, водоем, [съедобные] листья, цветы, фрукты, знаменитость монастыря, близко город, близко деревья древесины, близко пахотные поля, присутствие несовместимых людей, близко порт ввоза, близость к странам границы, близость к границе страны, непригодности, нехватка хороших друзей. Один монастырь с любой из этих ошибок не благоприятный. Монах не должен жить там






> *10 препятствий*
> A dwelling, family, and gain, A class, and building too as fifth, And travel, kin, affliction, books, And supernormal powers: ten.
> Жилье, семья, выгода, социальный класс, строительство, путешествие, семья, болезни, книги, И супернормальные силы: десять. - *VsM III,29*


*
И у многих ли мирян или даже Монахов есть такие необходимые условия для практики Самадхи до уровня Джхан? (samathayāna)  
Не легче ли идти по vipassanāyāna?*

----------

Styeba (01.07.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> По Висдхимагге для достижения Джхан нужно пройти ступени каждую которую только 1 из 100 или 1 из 1000 может сделать. Эти ступени необходимы для джхан, из которых потом можно развивать сидхи


.

*Для достижения джан с помощью практики касин.*




> Это не относится только к Сиддхи. Заметьте, я приводил примеры до мастерства Джханы, я не цитировал про сидхи


.

ВЫ намеренно опускаете момент про то, что это касалось практики касин? Обретение сосредоточения доступа и джан при практике касин обусловлено тем, что *необходим постоянный объект сосредоточения* (нимитта, коя в той же анапане присутствует), а в практике касин ... очень тудно обрести (и следует цитата с приведенными ами пропорциями).




> There is another type of momentary concentration for a pure Vipassanā vehicle yogi (suddha-vipassanā yānika).* A pure-Vipassanāvehicle yogi must usually begin with four-elements meditation in order to attain access concentration or momentary concentration*, *and see the rūpa-kalāpas, and the four elements in one kalāpa*. The *Visuddhi Magga says that is access concentration*. But the sub-commentary to the Visuddhi Magga says it is only a metaphor, not real access concentration, because real access concentration is close to jhāna concentration. But jhāna cannot be attained with four-elements meditation. When one is able to see the four elements in individual rūpa-kalāpas there is deep concentration. Even so, *one cannot attain jhāna using them as object*. There are two reasons for this:   
> 
> *1.  To see the four elements in individual rūpa-kalāpas is to see ultimate materiality (paramattha rūpa), and to see ultimate materi-
> ality is deep and profound. One cannot attain jhāna with ultimate reality as object.  
> 
> 2.  One cannot concentrate deeply on the four elements in individual rūpa-kalāpas because the rūpa-kalāpas pass away as soon as they arise. That means the object is always changing. One cannot attain jhāna with an object that is always changing.  * 
> 
> Thus, since four-elements meditation does not produce jhāna, we may understand that the access concentration which takes the four elements in individual rūpa kalāpas as object is not real access concentration, but momentary concentration.





> Насчет анапанасати есть такое мнение что она ЕЩЕ тяжелее чем касины.


Приведите источники такого утверждения.




> *The Colour Kasi&#245;as* 
> There are four colours used for kasi&#245;a meditation: blue, yellow, 
> red, and white. ‘Blue’ (nīla) can also be translated as ‘black’, or 
> ‘brown’. All four kasi&#245;as can be developed up to the fourth jhāna 
> by using as object the colours of different parts of the body.   
> According to the Abhidhamma Commentary, the head hairs, 
> body hairs, and irises of the eyes can be used for the blue, brown, 
> or black kasi&#245;a up to the fourth jhāna; fat and urine can be used 
> for the yellow kasi&#245;a; blood and flesh can be used for the red 
> ...







> Далее. Человек должен быть честными с самим собой. Находится ли он в идеальных внутрених и внешних условиях? Конечно может быть есть такие люди которые имеют хорошое здоровье, они монахи живущие в пещере, не обремены монашеским делам, которые имеют правильный темперамент и может быть могут достичь джханы.


Бирманский монастырь ПаОк Саяду - особенный? На ним самолеты не летают?

Давайте так: чтобы рассуждать о пути сухого инсайта, надо хотя бы побывать на затворах того же Гоенки (которые только путем сухого инсайта не назовешь, потому что 3-ть времени там, таки, отдана развитию самма-самадхи) - обычному человеку все становится понятно. И 10-ти дней обычному человеку достаточно, чтобы честно для себя решить и расставить акценты в практике.

----------


## AlexТ

> .
> ВЫ намеренно опускаете момент про то, что это касалось практики касин?


Я говорил про достижения 2х типов нимит и вхождения в Джхану. 





> Обретение сосредоточения доступа и джан при практике касин обусловлено тем, что *необходим постоянный объект сосредоточения*


В самадхи человек концентрируется на один обьект. В випасане наблюдается поток намарупы, то есть обьекты разные и видна аничча-дуккха-анатта.





> (нимитта, коя в той же анапане присутствует), а в практике касин его-то как раз и нет.


Learning и Counterpart Nimitta  присутствует и в Анапанасати и в Касинах.





> Бирманский монастырь ПаОк Саяду - особенный? На ним самолеты не летают?


Несмотря на то, некоторые может быть достигли глубоких состояний. Но сколько медитаторов достигли их? Какoй  процент достигает "джхан" (если это они и есть).  





> Давайте так: чтобы рассуждать о пути сухого инсайта, надо хотя бы побывать на затворах того же Гоенки (которые только путем сухого инсайта не назовешь, потому что 3-ть времени там, таки, отдана развитию самма-самадхи) - обычному человеку все становится понятно. И 10-ти дней обычному человеку достаточно, чтобы честно для себя решить и расставить акценты в практике.


Был и на Гоенке, и в ретрите Бханте Гунаратаны, и на ретрите по Махаси методу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я говорил про достижения 2х типов нимит и вхождения в Джхану.


И чем достижение нимит при анапане ЕЩЕ сложнее, чем достижение нимит при практике касин?





> В самадхи человек концентрируется на один обьект. В випасане наблюдается поток намарупы, то есть обьекты разные и видна аничча-дуккха-анатта.


И что из этого следует? Модно продолжить поток фактов: на рынке есть колбаса по 220 и сыр по 470. Что с того то?






> Learning и Counterpart Nimitta  присутствует и в Анапанасати и в Касинах.


 Только по достижении нимит в практике касин имеем любимый вами параграф с процентажом успешных.




> Несмотря на то, некоторые может быть достигли глубоких состояний. Но сколько медитаторов достигли их? Какoй  процент достигает "джхан" (если это они и есть).


Я так понимаю, что у вас есть статистика по успешным как в джанах, так и на _пути сухого инсайта_? Приведите для сравнения... Да, и огласите, пожалуйста, критерии успешности на пути сухого инсайта.

----------


## AlexТ

Насчет анапанасати в Висудхимагге




> "Although any meditation subject, no matter what, is successful only in one who is mindful and fully aware, yet any meditation subject other than this one gets more evident as he goes on giving it his attention. But this mindfulness of breathing is difficult, difficult to develop, a field in which only the minds of Buddhas, paccekabuddhas and Buddhas sons are at home. It is no trivial matter, nor can it be cultivated by trivial persons. In proportion as continued attention is given to it, it becomes more peaceful and more subtle. So strong mindfulness and *understanding are necessary here. - VsM VIII, 211*


Другой предмет медитации становится более ясным (more evident), а анапанасати становится более тихим и тонким (more peaceful and more subtle) .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Насчет анапанасати в Висудхимагге


Из этого должно следовать, что она "еще сложнее практики касин"?

----------


## AlexТ

> Из этого должно следовать, что она "еще сложнее практики касин"?


По висудхимагге, ДА.

Обьект касин становится легче различим. Анапанасати становится труднее различить. Так сказано в VsM.

----------


## Zom

А вы так сильно не верьте в Висуддхимаггу - всё-таки текст 1000-летней давности от Будды. Даже сам Ньянамоли в него не верил ))

----------


## PampKin Head

> По висудхимагге, ДА.
> 
> Обьект касин становится легче различим. Анапанасати становится труднее различить. Так сказано в VsM.


С чего вы взяли, что там именно о касинах? any meditation subject other than this one

----------


## AlexТ

> А вы так сильно не верьте в Висуддхимаггу - всё-таки текст 1000-летней давности от Будды. Даже сам Ньянамоли в него не верил ))


А я полностью не верю в VsM, или по крайней мере ее перевод.  Я предпочитаю сутты.   э

Кстати, насколько я понимаю VsM это собрание старых, более древних коментариев, намного ближе к время Будды чем когда жил Будхагхоса.


Насчет Нанамоли: Является ли его мнение эталоном правды?

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, насколько я понимаю VsM это собрание старых, более древних коментариев.


Из наиболее древних составлена, теоретически, Патисамбидамагга - но и она честно сказать какая-то мутноватая.. посмотрел я её (особенно предисловие от PTS, где её происхождение анализируется) - Висуддхимагга значительно внятнее будет.

----------


## AlexТ

> С чего вы взяли, что там именно о касинах? any meditation subject other than this one


В любом случае они считаются легче чем анапанасати. Меня не спрашивайте, спрашивайте того кто написал это в VsM.

----------


## Zom

Кстати касины в суттах, как мне показалось, перечисляются скорее уже в рамках джхан и джханового мастерства - будучи одним из аспектов данного умения - но не как неким "объектом для начальной медитации".

----------


## PampKin Head

> В любом случае они считаются легче чем анапанасати. Меня не спрашивайте, спрашивайте того кто написал это в VsM.


Я вас спрашиваю о том, почему вы такой вывод сделали? Из приведенного отрывка этого не следует.

Тот, кто это писал, не в курсе особенностей вашего мышления; его спрашивать бесполезно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Кстати касины в суттах, как мне показалось, перечисляются скорее уже в рамках джхан и джханового мастерства - будучи одним из аспектов данного умения - но не как неким "объектом для начальной медитации".


Правильно, Самадхи (как правило) не для начинающих.

Сначала нужно понять Дхамму и иметь правильные взгляды.  Без правильного понимания, практика к правильным результатам не приведет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я вас спрашиваю о том, почему вы такой вывод сделали? Из приведенного отрывка этого не следует.



Потому что Касины принадляжат (другим обьектам) которые, как говорится, более различимы чем анапанасати.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сначала нужно понять Дхамму и иметь правильные взгляды.  Без правильного понимания, практика к правильным результатам не приведет.


Каков критерий усвоения правильных взглядов? маггапхала? )




> Потому что Касины принадляжат (другим обьектам) которые, как говорится, более различимы чем анапанасати.


Где утверждается, что это касается именно касин? Я так понимаю, что у вас ход рассуждений таков: что не анапана, то - "другие", "все остальные"?

----------


## AlexТ

> Каков критерий усвоения правильных взглядов? маггапхала? )


Развитие всех других качеств исходящих из правильного взгляда - включая маггапхала.




> Где утверждается, что это касается именно касин? Я так понимаю, что у вас ход рассуждений таков: что не анапана, то - "другие", "все остальные"?


Что не анапанасати как каматтхана то одно из 39 других обьектов - включая касин.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Развитие всех других качеств исходящих из правильного взгляда - включая маггапхала.


По вашей теории самма-самадхи, как впрочем и самма-дитхи достигаются в момент достижения маггапхалы... Тогда заявления про "иметь правильные взгляды" эквивалентно "иметь правильное сосредоточение".






> Что не анапанасати как каматтхана то одно из 39 других обьектов - включая касин.


Ок, поищем для вас "легко достижимое".

----------


## AlexТ

> По вашей теории самма-самадхи, как впрочем и самма-дитхи достигаются в момент достижения маггапхалы... Тогда заявления про "иметь правильные взгляды" эквивалентно "иметь правильное сосредоточение".
> .


Koгда есть самма-дитхи, это обуславлевает другие сопутствуещие факторы пути  включая самма-самадхи. 

Самма-дитхи это необходимая причина самма-самадхи.

Когда есть самма-диттхи есть и самма-самадхи как результат.

Феномены возникают порожденые причинами. Нету "Я" которое могло бы хоть как то повлиять на что то.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Koгда есть самма-дитхи, это обуславлевает другие сопутствуещие факторы пути  включая самма-самадхи. 
> 
> Самма-дитхи это необходимая причина самма-самадхи.
> .


Недоразвитое самма-дитхи обуславливает недоразвитое-самма-самадхи, по вашему.

Отсюда возникает вопрос: какова достаточность недоразвитого самма-дитхи?

----------


## AlexТ

> Недоразвитое самма-дитхи обуславливает недоразвитое-самма-самадхи, по вашему.
> 
> Отсюда возникает вопрос: какова достаточность недоразвитого самма-дитхи?


Неправильные диттхи   порождают неправильный путь и концентрацию пути.

Чем сильнее миччха-дитхи, тем сильнее результат миччха-дитхи

Чем сильнее самма-дитхи, тем сильнее результат самма-диттхи. Чем больше Самма-дитхи, тем лучше.


С правильным взглядом прийдет понимание Анатты и заблуждение в попытке что то изменить.  Благородный Путь развивается изза причин а не из воления какогото "Я".   Некоторые непонимают Анатты и думают что "_Давайка сейчас я разовью этот фактор. С усилием я подавлю негативное состояние и сделаю позитивное состояние.  Я буду практиковать Б8П!_ ."

----------


## PampKin Head

> Неправильные диттхи   порождают неправильный путь и концентрацию пути.
> 
> Чем сильнее миччха-дитхи, тем сильнее результат миччха-дитхи
> 
> Чем сильнее самма-дитхи, тем сильнее результат самма-диттхи. Чем больше Самма-дитхи, тем лучше.


Замечательная история: самма-дитхи у вас будет только при маггапхала, а с чем ее достигать?

----------


## До

Я ещё раз спрашиваю специалистов, можно ли развившего джханы назвать 'не имеющим ни пути, ни практики' (ведушей к архатству), если, как известно, джханы, тождественные самма-самадхи, это часть восьмеричного благородного пути.

----------


## AlexТ

> Замечательная история: самма-дитхи у вас будет только при маггапхала, а с чем ее достигать?






> "Monks, there are these two conditions for the arising of right view. Which two? The voice of another and appropriate attention. 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...-126.than.html
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.than.html


Два условия для правильного взгляда: Голос другого и правильное внимание (_yonisomanasikāro_).

Причем причина для правильного внимания (_yonisomanasikāro_) это  слышать Правильное учение (_saddhammassavanaṃ_). А причина для неправильного внимания (_аyonisomanasikāro_) это слышать ложные учения. 

 Я бы сказал что читать книги это тоже включено в " слышать учение".


Факт остается тот же.  Изза анатта мы не можем контролировать ничего, включая внимание. Оно без-контроля и полностью обусловлено знанием которое было услышано, прочитано или обдуманно. Правильности или неправильность зависит от накопленой информации, а информацию мы или узнаем от других либо сами обдумываем.  Некоторые не понимают анатты и думают что они могут направить внимание на "правильный обьект", отставить (хоть на время) 5 препятствий, и войти в правильную Джхану.  Они входят в концентрацию ложных взглядов которое базируется на элементарной ошибке в попытке измене происходящих дхамм. 


Есть такой Учитель "Джханы" который говорит что надо поставить  охраника (gatekeeper) который на первой стадии будет следить чтоб не было мыслей о прошлом и будущем. В 2й стадии этот охраник будет смотреть чтоб не было мыслей о настоящем моменте, а в 3й стадии он охраняет медитатора от всех звуков кроме ощущения дыхания.  Это элементарное непонимание Анатты. Нет Атты которая могла бы контролировать внимание, слышание, ощущение или присутствие/отсутствие мыслей. Далее, 5 органов чувств сами по себе не являются препятствием для видения аничча-дуккха-анатта,  и безпокойный ум тоже может быть изучен и быть обьектом для сати.

Иногда он учит как избавлятся от препятствий  в медитации: Поставте внимание между наблюдателем и препятствием.  Опять не понимание Анатты.

Или еще один шедевр классики. "_Поставьте мир/спокойствие в настоящий момент_"  (Put peace in the present moment).  Как будто бы это можно было бы сделать или хоть как то проконтролировать. Анатта означает что нет контроля! Надо изучать сутт побольше а не развивать веру в "Я" и контроль. Это также непонимание того факта что есть более лучшие обьекты для инсайта, и происходит попытка выбрать более лучшую ситуацию. Как будто сидя и делая анапанасати (или назовите как хотите) можно "создать"  более лучшие условия...
 Но это простое заблуждение что можно что то выбрать, отвергнуть или создать. Свободы выбора нет,  выбор происходит полность обусловленым путем анатты. 

Попытка лично вырастить правильное или подавить неправильное состояние это уже ошибка в понимание Анатты и видет только в неправильное направление. Вообще любая личная "практика" это исходит из заблуждения в "Я" которое может хоть что то изменить или хоть как то повлиять. Надо не забывать факт об обусловленых дхамм. Когда есть все необходимые условия, тогда есть результат -  и его ничего не отменит. Когда нет необходимых условий, соответствующего результата не будет. Это одна из причин благородной истины о страдание. В этом безличном вихре дхамм, нет контроля. "Мы" жертва обстоятелств, узники в кандалах причиности, без возможности отменить причиность.

Когда некоторые медитируют, что они делают? Некоторые делают специальный ритуал, зажигают благоухающие палочки, делают поклоны Будде, зажигают свечки и садятся специально в лотос (хотя очень часто эта позиция неприятна для западенцев и может разрушать колени для не гибких). Вот окова «вера в ритуалы и обряды» развивается.

Некоторые стараются контролировать происходящее и входять в двойственость, «_Практикующий и его практика_». 

Что они пытаются сделать сидя на полу? «_Сейчас я буду развивать больше Кусала, и подавлять акусала качества. Надо чтоб было больше спокойствия, только тогда будет просветление. Надо сейчас не думать о будущем или прошлом. Надо сейчас перестать иметь любые мысли о настоящем и пребывать в настоящем моменте. Давайка перестану видить, слышать, думать, и.т.д. этой практикой_ ». 

И это все больше развивает илюзию контроля или возможности контроля над происходящем. Любая вера о контроле это вера в Атта, в «Я» которое якобы владеет чем то.  Окова Сакаядиттхи развивается... Двойственость «Практика и Практикующий» развивается, ложные взгляды растут  и истиный путь только удаляется. Любой результат, любое просветление такого пути будет ложным результатом, ложным просветлением.

Но если развивать мудрость (через слушание, изучение, и анализ Дхаммы) , то другие факторы пути сами возникнут когда на то будет достаточно понимания.  Чем мудрее ум, тем меньше глупых и отвлекающих мыслей будут появлятся.  Чем больше мудрости, тем больше правильных усилий, правильных действий, правильной сати, и правильной однонаправлености - без личного усилия.  Чем больше заблуждения, тем больше неблагоприятных мыслей, намерений и действий возникнут сами по себе.  Все это происходит через безличные причины, и без силового развития  «Я и моей практики».  Когда есть «силовая, форсированая»  попытка, когда есть личное усилие, то рядом присутствует идея о "Я" и о "моем" (мое усилие!).  Нету "Я" которое может шагать по благородному или неблагородному пути.






> "Bhikkhus, form is not-self. Were form self, then this form would not lead to affliction, and one could have it of form: 'Let my form be thus, let my form be not thus.' And since form is not-self, so it leads to affliction, and none can have it of form: 'Let my form be thus, let my form be not thus.'
> 
> "Bhikkhus, feeling is not-self...
> 
> "Bhikkhus, perception is not-self...
> 
> "Bhikkhus, determinations are not-self...
> 
> "Bhikkhus, consciousness is not self. Were consciousness self, then this consciousness would not lead to affliction, and one could have it of consciousness: 'Let my consciousness be thus, let my consciousness be not thus.' And since consciousness is not-self, so it leads to affliction, and none can have it of consciousness: 'Let my consciousness be thus, let my consciousness be not thus.'
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....059.nymo.html


Sankhara Khandha, Совокупность умственых построений/волевых импульсов обьясняется как



> "And what are fabrications? These six classes of intention — intention with regard to form, intention with regard to sound, intention with regard to smell, intention with regard to taste, intention with regard to tactile sensation, intention with regard to ideas: these are called fabrications. From the origination of contact comes the origination of fabrications. From the cessation of contact comes the cessation of fabrications. 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....057.than.html


Поскольку эта, как и все совокупности Не-Я  и не является под контролем кого-то  - Так как можно лично "поставить спокойствие в настоящей момент" (put peace in the present moment) как один учитель учит?  Мирное или агресивное намерение это Анатты, безличный феномен.

----------

Styeba (01.07.2010), Нея (22.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Некоторые не понимают анатты и думают что они могут направить внимание на "правильный обьект", отставить (хоть на время) 5 препятствий, и войти в правильную Джхану. Они входят в концентрацию ложных взглядов которое базируется на элементарной ошибке в попытке измене происходящих дхамм. 
> 
> 
> Есть такой Учитель "Джханы" который говорит что надо поставить охраника (gatekeeper) который на первой стадии будет следить чтоб не было мыслей о прошлом и будущем. В 2й стадии этот охраник будет смотреть чтоб не было мыслей о настоящем моменте, а в 3й стадии он охраняет медитатора от всех звуков кроме ощущения дыхания. Это элементарное непонимание Анатты. Нет Атты которая могла бы контролировать внимание, слышание, ощущение или присутствие/отсутствие мыслей. Далее, 5 органов чувств сами по себе не являются препятствием для видения аничча-дуккха-анатта, и безпокойный ум тоже может быть изучен и быть обьектом для сати.
> 
> Иногда он учит как избавлятся от препятствий в медитации: Поставте внимание между наблюдателем и препятствием. Опять не понимание Анатты.


Какой забавный. )

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an2-29.htm



> *Монахи, есть два умственных качества, которые приводят к высшему знанию. Какие именно два? Спокойствие (саматха) и проникновение (випассана).*
> К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое спокойствие? Развивается ум. К какому результату приводит развитый ум? Отбрасывается какая бы то ни было страсть.
>      К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое проникновение? Развивается мудрость. К какому результату приводит развитая мудрость? Отбрасывается какое бы то ни было неведение.
>      Монахи, загрязненный страстью, ум не освобождается, загрязненная неведением, мудрость не развивается. Таковы, о монахи, освобождение ума через угасание страсти, и освобождение мудрости через угасание неведения.


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an5-28.htm



> Так я слышал.
> Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саваттхи, в роще Джеты, монастыре Анатхапиндики. Там он обратился к монахам:
> – Монахи, я научу вас пятифакторному благородному правильному сосредоточению. Слушайте внимательно. Я буду говорить.
> – Как скажешь, господин, – ответили монахи.
> Благословенный сказал:
> – Так что такое, монахи, пятифакторное благородное правильное сосредоточение?
> При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых умственных качеств (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra).
> Он пропитывает и насыщает, заливает и наполняет само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением.
> Точно так же как мойщик или ученик мойщика бросает моющий порошок в медный таз и замешивает его, много раз сбрызгивая водой, так что этот шарик моющего порошка, – пропитанный, насквозь насыщенный, наполненный влагой внутри и снаружи, – все же не капает; так и монах пропитывает ... само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением.
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an4-94.htm



> Монахи, в мире есть четыре типа личностей. Какие именно четыре?
> 
> Есть те, кто достиг успокоения ума (четасо-саматха), но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений (дхамма-випассана) с помощью высшей мудрости (адхипаннья). Есть те, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума. Есть те, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости. И есть те, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> 
> Тот, кто достиг успокоения ума, но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости … с вопросом: “Как нужно рассматривать конструкции (санкхара)? Как их нужно исследовать? Как их нужно видеть-как-есть?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Конструкции нужно рассматривать таким образом … исследовать таким образом … видеть-как-есть таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> 
> *А тот, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг успокоения ума … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать (самадаха-таббам)?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.*
> 
> *А тот, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости,   … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать? Как нужно рассматривать конструкции (санкхара)? Как их нужно исследовать? Как их нужно видеть-как-есть?”* Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом. Конструкции нужно рассматривать таким образом … исследовать таким образом … видеть-как-есть таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> ...


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....145.than.html



> "And what is the path of practice leading to the cessation of kamma? Just this noble eightfold path: right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, right mindfulness, right concentration. This is called the path of practice leading to the cessation of kamma.
> 
> "So, monks, I have taught you new & old kamma, the cessation of kamma, and the path of practice leading to the cessation of kamma. Whatever a teacher should do — seeking the welfare of his disciples, out of sympathy for them — that have I done for you. *Over there are the roots of trees; over there, empty dwellings. Practice jhana, monks. Don't be heedless. Don't later fall into regret. This is our message to you.*"

----------


## AlexТ

Насчет ваших цитат:

Випассана и Саматха это безличные качества ума неподлежащие контролю.  Говоря точно, нету "Я" которое может развить одно или другое качество. Анатта!
Развивается как и все другие качества соответствено безличным причинам и следствиям. Когда есть випассана, то и присутствует саматха в определеном количестве. Вообще каждый благородный момент имеет саматху в болешем или меньшем количестве. Но 

Сати и Самадхи как качества Б8П зависят от самма-диттхи.  Два условия для правильного взгляда: Голос другого и правильное внимание (_yonisomanasikāro_).

Причем причина для правильного внимания (_yonisomanasikāro_) это слышать Правильное учение (_saddhammassavanaṃ_). А причина для неправильного внимания (_аyonisomanasikāro_) это слышать ложные учения. 

Когда есть все условия для Саматхи или Випассаны, они безлично возникают - и не "кто" их не остановит.  Когда нету условий для них, ни "кто" их не создаст. 

Это ответ на ваши цитаты.


А насчет всех цитат "иди и делай то и се"   надо помнить об Анатте что это относится к относительной истине.  



> these are the world's designations, the world's expressions, the world's ways of speaking, the world's descriptions, with which the Tathagata expresses himself but without grasping to them.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...an.html#fnt-10


Хоть святой использует "_Я, Он, Она, иди и делай!_" ,  святой понимает что это просто слова, концепции. Нету "Я" которое делает то и это. Просто происходит такой поток обусловленых дхамм. Некоторые забывают про Анатту, и понимают учение слишком буквально, мол, "_есть человек который может что то сделать, произвести это или то_". 





> Why now do you assume 'a being'? Mara, have you grasped a view? This is a heap of sheer constructions: Here no being is found. Just as, with an assemblage of parts, The word 'chariot' is used, So, when the aggregates are present, There's the convention 'a being.' 
> *It's only suffering that comes to be, Suffering that stands and falls away. Nothing but suffering comes to be, Nothing but suffering ceases.* 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.bodh.html
> 
> “Beings percipient of what can be expressed,  Become established in what can be expressed. Not fully understanding what can be expressed,
> They come under the yoke of Death. -*SN1.20 (10) Samiddhi*


Держась и следуя идеи что есть "Я" которое может практиковать что то, или владеть чем то, это ложное возрение ведущее дальше от Ниббаны. Это возрение накачивает больше неблагородных (akusala) качеств. Любая концентрация под этим возрением,  не благоприятная, может даже и вредна.

----------


## PampKin Head

В цитатах где то было о "Я"?

----------


## AlexТ

В ДН9, один параграф выше говорится




> "In the same way, when there is a gross acquisition of a self... it's classified just as a gross acquisition of a self. When there is a mind-made acquisition of a self... When there is a formless acquisition of a self, it's not classified either as a gross acquisition of a self or as a mind-made acquisition of a self. It's classified just as a formless acquisition of a self.
> 
> "Citta, these are the world's designations, the world's expressions, the world's ways of speaking, the world's descriptions, with which the Tathagata expresses himself but without grasping to them."
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...an.html#fnt-10


To есть хоть Будда и использует общепринятые названия, Он понимает их ограниченость.





> “Beings percipient of what can be expressed, Become established in what can be expressed. Not fully understanding what can be expressed,
> They come under the yoke of Death. -SN1.20 (10) Samiddhi


Не понимая разницы между концепциями и реальностями,  существа находятся в заблуждение и в порабощении концепций и ложных взглядов.  Они могут строить ложные взгляды типа "_Я сделаю это. Разовью тот фактор пробуждения. Я покорю то загрязнение, и т.д_."

Многие не знают или заблуждается относительно существа и Атты. Есть только обусловленый процесс. Анатта.




> Why now do you assume 'a being'? Mara, have you grasped a view? This is a heap of sheer constructions: Here no being is found. Just as, with an assemblage of parts, The word 'chariot' is used, So, when the aggregates are present, There's the convention 'a being.' It's only suffering that comes to be, Suffering that stands and falls away. Nothing but suffering comes to be, Nothing but suffering ceases. 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.bodh.html


Некоторые думают что есть "инструкции к действию", что можно как то лично повлиять на поток дхамм. Но это идея "Эго", вера в Атту, не понимания Анатты. Люди думают что можно что то сделать и как то что то проконтролировать...  Они не находятся на пути и не поняли Дхамму. 

Если развивать мудрость (через слушание, изучение, и анализ Дхаммы) , то другие факторы пути сами возникнут когда на то будет достаточно понимания - а не через сидение на полу и попытке личного контроля мысль. Чем мудрее ум, тем меньше глупых и отвлекающих мыслей будут появлятся. Чем больше мудрости, тем больше правильных усилий, правильных действий, правильной сати, и правильной однонаправлености - без личного усилия. Чем больше заблуждения, тем больше неблагоприятных мыслей, намерений и действий возникнут сами по себе. Все это происходит через безличные причины, и без силового развития «Я и моей практики». Когда есть «силовая, форсированая» попытка, когда есть личное усилие, то рядом присутствует идея о "Я" и о "моем" (мое усилие!). Нету "Я" которое может шагать по благородному или неблагородному пути.





> 1)  общаться с правильными людьми (_Sappurisasaṃsevo_)
> 2)  слушать Дхамму  (_saddhammassavanaṃ_)
> 3)  правильное внимание (_yonisomanasikāro_)
> 4)  Поведение в соответствии с Дхаммой (_dhammānudhammappaṭipatti_), [в нижней цитате, факторы после правильного внимания]
> PTS 5.347 SN





> Правильное Внимание -> Радость -> Восторг -> успокоения тела -> Счастье -> Сосредоточение ->знания и видения вещей какими они являются. -> отвращение -> безстрастие -> освобождения -> знание уничтожения загрязнений ума". 
> PTS D. 3.288


Как АН11.2 говорит,  когда есть причина есть результат. Не нужно намерено пытаться вызвать результат. Он сам прийдет.

Когда есть все условия для Самадхи или для беспокойства, оно безлично возникнет - и не "кто" его не остановит и не удержит. Когда нету условий для них, ни "кто" их не создаст. 




> "For a person experiencing pleasure (счастье), there is no need for an act of will, 'May my mind grow concentrated.' It is in the nature of things that the mind of a person experiencing pleasure grows concentrated.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html


Незабывайте Благородную Истину о Страдании. Мы не можем контролировать происходящее. Мы не может контролировать тело "_пусть оно будет красивым, вечно молодым, и никогда не больным!_"

Мы не можем контролировать ощущения, "_Пусть я буду ощущать только желаные, кайфовые ощущения!_".

Мы не можем контролировать реакцию на происходящее. "_Пусть я буду реагировать с спокойствием и миром, а не с раздражением и злостью_" или "_Я женат, пусть я не буду засматриваться на других женьщин/мужчин!_".  Эти реакции и все происходящее, Анатта! 
Мы не можем контролировать реакцию к дыханию (анапанасати), например. Учения что мол "_наблюдайте дыхание безмятежно. Поставьте спокойствие между наблюдаещим и дыханием, и тд_" забывают о факте Анатты. Попытка лично изменить происходящее (отношение к вдоху и выдоху в анапанасати) это работа идеи о "Я", "Эго", "Атман". 

Если бы мы могли контролировать происходящее то было бы намного меньше страдания...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если развивать мудрость (через слушание, изучение, и анализ Дхаммы) , то *другие факторы пути сами возникнут когда на то будет достаточно понимания* - а не через сидение на полу и попытке личного контроля мысль.


Может сначала в "консерватории" подправить что-то? Про "венерианский контроль мысли в попе" - такого в суттах нет.

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an4-94.htm



> *А тот, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг успокоения ума* … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать (самадаха-таббам)?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.

----------


## AlexТ

> _А тот, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума,_
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an4-94.htm


В той цитате опять говориться о важности понимания. В том конкретном случае вопрос об том как развивается более глубокая концентрация после инсайта. Кстати, та цитата говорит, что можно развить видиние как есть без мирской джханы.

В любом случае, даже у випасанаяна есть спокойствие до определеного уровня (но не мирской джханы).

Конечно самый лучший Архат это дважды освобожденый, с 6 абхинями. Но это меньшество. Намного легче достичь минимального уровня Архата.

Например в одной сутте, Будда расказывает о достижении 500 Архатов.



> For of these five hundred bhikkhus, Sāriputta, sixty bhikkhus are triple-knowledge bearers, sixty bhikkhus are bearers of the six direct knowledges, sixty bhikkhus are liberated in both ways, while the rest are liberated by wisdom.” - *SN 8.7 Pavāraṇā*


И так из 500 монахов Архатов:
60 имели тройное сверх-знание
60 имели 6 абхиньа
60 были освобождены двумя способами (Ubhatobhaga).
Остальные (320) были освобождены только мудростью. (_Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti Архат_).

180 Ubhatobhaga Aрхаты (имели Джханы),  
320 были освобождены мудростью (_Pa&#241;&#241;avimutti_). 

То есть большинство Архатов не имели сверх способностей и может быть даже мирских джхан. 
Не забывайте что никто путь не выберает. Путь выбирает "человека". Никто не может контролировать путь развития. Нельзя заставить один путь развиться а не другой. Это просто обусловленый процесс который не считается ни с "кем" ни с чем.


В любом случае,  Практикующего нет. Пока есть идея о "Практикующем", есть сакаядиттхи, и вход в Сотапанна не может быть.

----------

Styeba (01.07.2010), Нея (22.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В любом случае,  Практикующего нет. Пока есть идея о "Практикующем", есть сакаядиттхи, и вход в Сотапанна не может быть.


...




> "There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'
> 
> "*As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity.* This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.
> 
> "The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."
> 
> — MN 2

----------


## AlexТ

> ...



МН2 не говорит что "Я нет" 

Та часть о ложном взгляде "Я нет" это не правильный перевод фразы:
"_natthi me attā_"' 

Нету Атты для _меня_.  Отрицается высшее Я но не "я". Так что  это все равно Аттавада. 





> "But, lord, might there be non-agitation over what is internally not present?"
> 
> "There might, monk," the Blessed One said. "There is the case where someone doesn't have this view: 'This cosmos is the self. After death this I will be constant, permanent, eternal, not subject to change. I will stay just like that for an eternity.' He hears a Tathagata or a Tathagata's disciple teaching the Dhamma for the elimination of all view-positions, determinations, biases, inclinations, & obsessions; for the stilling of all fabrications; for the relinquishing of all acquisitions; the ending of craving; dispassion; cessation; Unbinding. The thought doesn't occur to him, 'So it might be that I will be annihilated! So it might be that I will perish! So it might be that I will not exist!' He doesn't grieve, isn't tormented, doesn't weep, beat his breast, or grow delirious. It's thus that there is non-agitation over what is internally not present."
> 
> 
> "Monks, where a self or what belongs to self are not pinned down as a truth or reality..., 
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.than.html

----------


## Сергей Хос

Интересная (кажется) статья по теме:
http://www.utas.edu.au/philosophy/st...0Vipassana.pdf

----------

